
Ask HN: What projects are you working on? - mfalcon
I&#x27;ve recently finished working on some clients projects and now I&#x27;ve got some time to work on my own projects. I&#x27;d like to know in which projects the hn people is working on for some inspiration.
======
jlhonora
I'm connecting a Hedgehog to the Internet :) . I have a hedgehog that runs all
night in a wheel. Counting the laps gives me the traveled distance, so every
morning he'll tweet how much he ran. He runs up to 15 km./9 miles!

Check him out at
[https://twitter.com/runhedgie](https://twitter.com/runhedgie)

This project is a combination of hardware and software. I'm using a Raspberry
Pi, a custom-built wireless node based on Arduino, Python, Redis, and a Go API
for data analysis. I wanted to build almost everything from scratch, to really
see what's happening in every part of the system, so I've done from PCB design
and soldering to struggling with Go HTTP routers (I gave up and used Gorilla).

But it's been fun watching the hedgehog interact with the real world.

[https://github.com/jlhonora/iot](https://github.com/jlhonora/iot)
[https://github.com/jlhonora/iot-go](https://github.com/jlhonora/iot-go)

~~~
meowface
Very cute hedgehog.

Any particular reason you're intermixing Go and Python? For something like
this I imagine Python alone would be more than suitable. And if you just
wanted to mess with Go and learn it, then you probably could've used Go for
the whole thing.

~~~
jlhonora
Thanks! Good question.

I wanted two things from this project: get it up and running as quickly as
possible and learn Go. That's why I programmed an MVP in Python while I
finished the backend in Go. I figured that if I waited for the Go code to be
finished I may have never shipped it.

I'm still going to use Python for the raspberry Pi, since I don't know any
serial port libraries for Golang (well, a quick google search shows me an
option:
[https://code.google.com/p/goserial/](https://code.google.com/p/goserial/))
and anyways that part is already working fine.

But if I find the time then yeah, I'd totally rewrite it entirely in Go. But
there's many things I'd do before that:

\- Live streaming with a Pi NoIR camera (WebRTC + a paid CDN I guess).

\- Visualization and data analysis. I'm thinking github-style punchcard for
the running activity, and when you click a day you can analyse the minute-by-
minute laps.

\- Correlation with other sensors. I have temperature, humidity, and ambient
light sensors, which could be use to correlate the activity or even predict
it.

\- Public API.

------
adamonduty
I'm working on PhoneCard, a service to make cheap international phone calls
without requiring a data connection. You enter the phone number in the webapp
and it calls you.

Next time you're using poor hotel wifi or you're frustrated with skype (e.g.
multiple disconnects per hour), try PhoneCard for a high-quality call.

PhoneCard can call most places in the world, and in some countries you can
also purchase incoming numbers that will forward calls to you internationally.

Still very much a beta product, but check it out at
[https://www.getphonecard.net](https://www.getphonecard.net)

Also working on an Android app which I hope to release soon.

~~~
thegeomaster
Eh, didn't work for me. I entered the number of my mobile phone and my
landline, and neither rang.

I guess it's just an issue pertaining to Serbia (or maybe I'm doing something
wrong?). No service works here unless they specifically mention they do. It's
a frustrating thing :)

~~~
adamonduty
I just saw your call in the logs! It will work in Serbia, but I need to do
some additional work on the backend to enable certain countries that are
typically high cost to call. I had already done this, but apparently it wasn't
complete.

For now, I've reset your trial call limit and it should work for you.

~~~
thegeomaster
Whoa, it works! I was surprised to actually see a service with such a wide
coverage. I've made an account and verified it, and all seems to work
smoothly. The only thing is that I can't find any info on how much the
messages or calls cost. Maybe I'm missing something obvious.

I'll also be sure to recommend you to people I know are having this specific
difficulty of poor call quality with Skype or Viber. That's a great service
you've got there, and keep up the good work :)

~~~
adamonduty
Awesome! I agree that I need to improve the cost discoverability. The problem
is the matrix of rates is huge. In some countries, costs are different per
mobile provider, and landlines are usually half the cost or less than mobiles.
For example, calling Serbian landline to the US would be roughly $0.20 per
minute. Serbian mobile to the US would be roughly $0.55 per minute. That all
changes when you call somewhere else.

Of course many countries are not nearly so much. I also do plan to add voip
calling within the app. This would allow you to skip the high cost of crossing
Serbian boundaries when you're near a decent internet connection, but give you
flexibility to make calls directly over the PSTN when needed.

~~~
rahimnathwani
Check out the UI for 'webcall' at didlogic.com. I use this service for the
exact use case you're targeting, but it's a slight pain because:

1) I have to use Safari instead of an app, so it can't interact with my
phone's address book. So I have to copy-paste the two phone numbers.

2) I almost always have to log in each time I use it, because the auth session
has timed out.

3) I have to zoom in/out as it's not mobile optimised.

If you could offer the same quality and price as didlogic.com, but with a
convenient app interface, that would be awesome.

------
bigfoot13442
I am rebuilding a 1981 Suzuki GS750E. I find it really helps to get away from
my desk once in a while.

I have never done any mechanical work before and I am having fun and learning
a lot. I highly recommend it as an alternative to starting yet another
project.

When I don't feel like working on that or am waiting for parts, I am building
an original arcade game. Its in the really early stages but I hope to house it
in a traditional coin operated arcade cabinet painted with original artwork
from a local artist and put it in a local coffeeshop or something.

I don't have a site to point anyone to for either of these projects.

~~~
seestheday
I did this with a 1981 Honda cb750 two winters ago. I also had no prior
mechanical knowledge and found it incredibly fulfilling and rewarding. There
was an amazing online community dedicated to the motorcycle that I have that
was incredibly helpful. I'd recommend this to anyone willing to put in the
work.

Edit: I should add that this bike now my daily rider. I could afford a much
newer and nicer bike, but I don't think I'll ever sell this one given how much
work I put into it and how familiar I am with its internals.

------
juretriglav
A distributed search engine for science, with all parts contained within a
browser extension:
[https://github.com/ScholarNinja/extension](https://github.com/ScholarNinja/extension)

A blog post about it recently hit the front page of HN:
[http://juretriglav.si/an-open-distributed-search-engine-
for-...](http://juretriglav.si/an-open-distributed-search-engine-for-science/)

130 people have installed the extension and my server has churned through 100+
GB of data in the past three days, so I'm having scaling/performance issues
right off the bat, which is great. Just today we made significant performance
improvements (10x) to the underlying webrtc-chord DHT implementation:
[https://github.com/tsujio/webrtc-
chord/issues/6](https://github.com/tsujio/webrtc-chord/issues/6)

It's a whole lot of fun developing this :) If anyone cares about this stuff,
I'm always happy to discuss!

------
heidar
Working on TruckPlease
[https://www.truckplease.com/](https://www.truckplease.com/) If you need to
move something you can post it there and guys with trucks and moving companies
around you will put down quotes for the job. Then you can accept/decline the
quotes and get connected to the mover. It's a Rails app. The focus is on stuff
within the same city (or county at least) so shorter local moves.

It's mostly in Vancouver, BC right now although we get stuff posted from all
over the US and Canada.

~~~
gingerlime
I think it's a great service, and was really toying with the idea of creating
something like this when I was living in the UK. But mostly for ebay
purchases.

There are lots of bargains for furniture and heavier stuff which is 'pick-up-
only'. If you can get a quote for picking it up and delivering it before you
even bid on an auction, this will open up loads more opportunities for both
buyers, sellers, and local delivery companies.

So my 2 cents worth of tip is adding an ebay bookmarklet or a way to add an
eBay id instantly to get a quote on.

Also lots of potential if this grows for moving companies who have extra space
in their trucks to bid and fill those gaps within the area.

~~~
heidar
Thanks! You might already know but the UK has AnyVan which is similar but
perhaps more for long distance stuff. I think they have eBay integration too.
You're right that is a huge market though.

~~~
gingerlime
Thanks for the tip about AnyVan. I wasn't aware of it. Now I'm in Germany, but
I see that they have German presence as well. Very useful to know!

------
wslh
A social data flow engine called Egont. You can take a look at these articles:

\- Egont, A Web Orchestration Language: [http://blog.databigbang.com/ideas-
egont-a-web-orchestration-...](http://blog.databigbang.com/ideas-egont-a-web-
orchestration-language/)

\- Egont Part II: [http://blog.databigbang.com/egont-part-
ii/](http://blog.databigbang.com/egont-part-ii/)

You can define things like this using s-expressions: (let mytwitter (twitter
"databigbang")

Then you can do (twitterdb store (twitter.tweets)) and for every tweet your
defines db is updated. Then imagine that your user is called "wslh" you can
share your whole db via egont.users.wslh.twitterdb.

Building a service like IFTTT is trivial with this engine, you can also add
processing rules to this stuff and share the whole data. For example, if every
friend "connects" this service with their IMDB Movies Ranking, you can send
all this information to a recommendation engine or just do an average of the
scores between all your friends. When a friend adds a new movies everything is
recalculated like in a spreadsheet.

Another use is sharing summarized information within a specific market.
Imagine you work on selling ruby on rails services, you and others in your
market can connect their google analytics information to Egont and provide
summarized information for this specific market that helps other to take
decisions based on it. You can also restrict how the information is
distributed.

~~~
tree_of_item
Very nice. IFTTT was a nice first step, and I've been hoping more
sophisticated solutions to the same problem would arrive.

Do you see this being commercial software as a service or self-hosted?

~~~
tectonic
See also Huginn:
[https://github.com/cantino/huginn](https://github.com/cantino/huginn)

------
joewalnes
I'm working on my first consumer hardware project - an external Bluetooth
camera flash for iPhone: [https://wantnova.com](https://wantnova.com).

The hardware is now shipping and now I'm working on improving the iOS app,
which I've made open source: [https://github.com/nova-device/nova-ios-
app](https://github.com/nova-device/nova-ios-app)

~~~
emilioolivares
Wow, this is an awesome idea. Very nice site and product, would buy in a
heartbeat. Guys, this needs to get on the frontpage now!

------
dangrossman
I spend about 90% of my time working on Improvely
([https://www.improvely.com](https://www.improvely.com)) which is doubling in
customers/revenue every few months. Next month I'm going to be wrapping up a
bunch of major features that have been on my TODO list for a long time which
will be pretty neat.

I also run W3Counter ([https://www.w3counter.com](https://www.w3counter.com)),
a couple e-commerce stores, manage two more e-commerce stores for relatives,
and have a few open source projects I mostly just manage pull requests in
these days. My date range picker for Bootstrap
([https://github.com/dangrossman/bootstrap-
daterangepicker](https://github.com/dangrossman/bootstrap-daterangepicker))
still generates a lot of e-mails asking for help, and I usually end up writing
some code for those people.

~~~
abestic9
Funny running into you here! I use your Bootstrap date range picker for many
of my projects and I think I tweeted you a while back. Really happy with the
BS3 update and good to see you in the HN melting pot, thanks again.

------
alfg
[http://guildbit.com/](http://guildbit.com/) \- Free, temporary, 10-slot
Mumble servers for the gaming community.

I built this so gamers can easily deploy Mumble servers without having to
subscribe to a service or install their own server.

I've been working on this for the past 6 months or so and recently added
purchased upgrades via Bitcoin (Stripe soon).

~~~
frankydp
great idea, look into the eve community.

Also think a temporary mumble channel api would be cool, for the premium
server folks.

------
unoti
I've been learning Unreal Engine 4. Its worth taking it for a spin just to see
its visual Blueprint scripting language that compiles down to C++, which you
can watch execute via animation at runtime. It also does mind-blowing things
with materials on 3d objects, which can be programmed via connecting nodes
visually in blueprints, which then compile down to shaders. It's
technologically amazing. A sample
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hwhH7upYFE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hwhH7upYFE)

~~~
doppp
I have been doing this too! I actually just bought a new PC so that I can do
hobbyist game development. Always wanted to learn game development (I'm a web
developer mainly) but never got around to doing it. With the new subscription
service and all, I decided to pick UE4 up to tinker around and create random
things, regardless of whether or not I release a commercial game. It's
amazing. :)

------
dochtman
I'm working on a programming language. It's a reimagining of Python as a
statically-typed, compiled language. The compiler is written in Python and
targets LLVM IR. Currently working towards support for exceptions; raising
already works, currently trying to work my way through all the stuff that
needs to work for catching.

~~~
dmarble
If you haven't taken a look at Nimrod, it might give you some ideas, or
perhaps inspire you to be a code contributor! As a python guy, I'm really
liking it for some hobby work I'm doing. The compiler and standard library are
MIT licensed.

[http://nimrod-lang.org/](http://nimrod-lang.org/)
[https://github.com/Araq/Nimrod](https://github.com/Araq/Nimrod)

Also, there's a recent forum posting about the decision not to do LLVM codgen
for now: [http://forum.nimrod-lang.org/t/480](http://forum.nimrod-
lang.org/t/480). Perhaps you can ask some questions of the main contributors;
they're quite responsive.

~~~
dochtman
Yeah, Nimrod is somewhat close to what I'm working on, though my language is
quite a bit closer to actual Python in many ways. Also, my language does not
rely on GC, instead using annotated pointer types to get deterministic memory
management (without requiring very explicit allocation and deallocation).

I don't really buy into their reasons that LLVM is harder than C; it's just a
different environment, closer to assembler in some ways, but actually quite
readable in my opinion.

~~~
dmarble
Very cool. Good luck to you and look forward to checking it out!

------
maz1b
I haven't been a fan of most music blogs out there, so I started one alone
with a different focus and combined my passion for music with coding to help
us stand out. Now, my team has grown to 34 people and we're building our own
platform to help people discover all kinds of music.

[http://radcircle.com](http://radcircle.com)

New completely custom platform built from scratch in it's Alpha stages, using
Ruby, Rails and possibly SailsJS.

Would love feedback on our alpha stage or advice / feedback of any kind when
it comes to music. I'm a college student and so are all people on the team.
First time with a "startup" / web dev / design and everything that goes along
with it. :)

~~~
contingencies
This is a great problem to attempt to solve, for a few reasons. First, there's
heaps of audio content out there with friendly licensing already. Second,
there's huge amounts of metadata and related text available. Third, there's so
many different angles of analysis to tie things together with. Fourth,
everyone's got at least a few devices that can access some or all of that
content.

I share your belief that someone can do better than the current offerings in
this area.

However, right now your site is not giving me a lot of useful response. I am
seeing no results for some pretty popular instruments (I searched 'hang' and
'sitar' and neither had any results). I am seeing very little of a lot of
genres out there. And when I do get results, they are not presented in an
easily reviewed manner (eg. with Google-style text snippets, many results
visible per page in an uncluttered, single-direction-scannable results list).

Here's some random ideas: \- consider search by artist, individual within an
artist group, instrument, instrument genre, time, event, venue, genre, review
text, reviewer rating or location or age or something \- consider limit by
'has upcoming events near me' (good monetization path) \- timeline of genres
\- timeline of releases by an artist \- links to wikipedia background \-
metadata from same (+wikidata, etc.)

Good luck developing this further, I think there's a lot of great work to be
done.

~~~
maz1b
Thank you very much for your feedback. I agree, the site is very basic right
now, and we have grand visions for it that we're actively working on to make a
reality.

We do believe that we can fine tune and help people discover all kinds of
music, and some of the things that you mentioned were absolutely terrific
ideas.

Would you be interested in reviewing at a later date to see how we did?

If not, I truly appreciate you taking the time out to let us know what you
think :)

~~~
contingencies
Sure thing, feel free to send me an email when you'd like me to take another
look.

------
level09
I'm working on a new python based system, consists of Flask and many helpful
extension built-in by default.

it will be an easy starter template for any kind of project, and it will have
a css on the front (Bootstrap or Purecss), User management
(Registeration/Authentication),Asset management, Admin panel, caching, Redis,
Task Queue, and two database stores (SQL and no-SQL), and a websocket push
functionality.

I call it, the framework for the next decade :)

~~~
ddorian43
don't forget to post on the mailing list when you publish it

~~~
level09
Sure will, I'm planning to be in EuroPython soon in Berlin, but planning to
put an initial version before that on Github.

------
ftfish
Nothing as interesting as many of the projects here, but I've had around 10k
visits this month and plenty of returning visitors, so I guess it's useful
enough.

It's a very simple generator for static social media sharing buttons with
support for Font Awesome:
[http://simplesharingbuttons.com/](http://simplesharingbuttons.com/)

Quite useful for mobile websites or email newsletters.

~~~
Turing_Machine
I recently went through the hassle of tracking down the necessary info to
create a bunch of share buttons manually. Not hard, but time-consuming. This
would have been _very_ useful. Simple to use, too. Bookmarked for the next
time I have to do that. Thanks!

~~~
thebiglebrewski
This is pretty awesome! I also made a similar tool at easilyshare.me

~~~
ftfish
I really like the interface.

If you're interested, there's a link to a blog post on the bottom of the
website with code for some extra social networking/bookmarking sites -- if
you'd perhaps like to add support for those. (I didn't add those to the
generator because of missing icons in the icon sets.)

------
dzink
There are a whole bunch of projects on
[http://DoerHub.com](http://DoerHub.com) looking for contributors from code to
medicine (and you can soon have private and public project sections over there
to manage open contributions and core team stuff).

A few of the projects:

[http://www.doerhub.com/for/robopaint](http://www.doerhub.com/for/robopaint)

[http://www.doerhub.com/for/securityfirst](http://www.doerhub.com/for/securityfirst)

[http://www.doerhub.com/for/hello-tractor](http://www.doerhub.com/for/hello-
tractor)

[http://www.doerhub.com/for/theodinproject](http://www.doerhub.com/for/theodinproject)

[http://www.doerhub.com/for/highstride](http://www.doerhub.com/for/highstride)

[http://www.doerhub.com/for/www-roomva-com](http://www.doerhub.com/for/www-
roomva-com)

[http://www.doerhub.com/for/www-farmstacker-
com](http://www.doerhub.com/for/www-farmstacker-com)

[http://www.doerhub.com/for/message-
impossible](http://www.doerhub.com/for/message-impossible)

------
jkbr
I'm working on a plugin system for HTTPie (the user-friendly cURL
replacement)[1]. It will allow things like displaying MessagePack responses,
or rendering images directly in the terminal. [2]

[1] [http://httpie.org](http://httpie.org)

[2]
[https://twitter.com/jakubroztocil/status/462173042626801664](https://twitter.com/jakubroztocil/status/462173042626801664)

------
drsintoma
A meta-search engine for English speaking jobs in Germany. Backed by Go,
elastic search and python scripts.

[https://englishjobs.de](https://englishjobs.de)

~~~
Everlag
Just a heads up, the yellow/orange text inputs are fairly unreadable for me.
Might just be my monitor config though.

------
s_kilk
I'm working on an open-source snippet-saving app (think a dumber version of
Evernote), with the intention of making it easy to self-host:
[https://github.com/ShaneKilkelly/jetcan-
server](https://github.com/ShaneKilkelly/jetcan-server) . At the moment I'm in
the process of refactoring how user accounts are handled, so it's not quite
ready for self-hosting in a serious way.

I'm also planning on writing a CLI client and an Android app for that project,
but have yet to get started on it.

I've also been working on a clojure library to provide a key-value json store
abstraction over PostgreSQL
([https://github.com/ShaneKilkelly/bedquilt](https://github.com/ShaneKilkelly/bedquilt)).
It's mostly for fun, but I'm thinking of moving all the core logic out into a
PostgreSQL plugin, so that all the "smarts" can be done on the PostgreSQL
server instance, and then reduce the client library to a thin wrapper over
some SQL functions.

------
nnoitra
It's not a product, but I am trying to get better at meditation. Being able to
calm yourself is an invaluable skill for a hacker.

~~~
silverlight
I've been thinking of trying to work on this myself. Both as a way to manage
stress in my life and as a way to put myself in a better creative mindset. Any
good resources/tips?

~~~
parley
I'm a meditation novice so take this with a grain of salt, but the only "For
Dummies"-book I've ever enjoyed was "Meditation For Dummies".

It's not a heavy read like some meditation tomes can be but it's not very
dumbed down either (IMHO), and it recognizes that some people are interested
in the spiritual parts, some the philosophical, while some are only interested
in the practical. The book has them all to a good extent, but helps you
navigate to the parts that are of use to you.

I'm sure YMMV and different books suit different people, but this one worked
well for me. I recommend it, but regardless of what resource you use: There is
calm to be found, and it can feel great. Good luck!

Edit: Grammar.

------
Dnguyen
I'm working on a todo list with a Seinfeld calendar. My take is that there are
only three categories: Work, Home, Personal. There are two buckets of tasks,
Short term and long term. You'd move long term tasks into the short term when
you start working on them. At the beginning of the week, you'd move the tasks
from the short term into the day of the week that you planning to work on
them. The catch is, you can only work on three tasks per day. Each task has an
associate cost or reward. Get enough done you can reward yourself a nice
purchase. Or don't get things done and you'll owe your friend a fancy dinner.
There are more details and reasoning behind it, but my idea is to keep the
number of tasks small so we can get them done and keep the calendar line
going. Other todo lists I used I ended up putting too much on there and it
turned into list of lists.

~~~
sergiotapia
Please add me to your mailing list, I'm interested in using this. All of the
"Seinfeld-todo's" on the play store or app store look HORRIBLE and work just
barely.

Someone should build something that works but also looks and feels nice.

------
janesconference
Working on a Digital Audio Workstation in HTML5 / Web Audio API, front and
back end: [http://hya.io](http://hya.io)

~~~
wturner
This is one of the projects I most admire in the space. It's the ideal I set
my programming learning around when I started teaching myself this stuff.
Upvoted

~~~
janesconference
Thanks wturner! If you ever want to develop a plugin for hya, feel free to
contact me for any info or support you need.

~~~
wturner
I don't have the time or the know how for that to be honest. I do think you're
ahead of the curve in terms of the opportunities that are possible. If I were
you I would seriously try and pitch your know-how to Yamaha or some of the
other music instrument companies about building things in this realm. I heard
a talk by Chris Lowis that Yamaha was exploring the web audio api for MIDI
devices etc.

~~~
janesconference
I'll probably try that. I'm trying to expand the project, currently.

------
matt_hova
I just made a parametric FDM 3d printable violin. I hope it can change the
education system's music programs. Hear it:
[http://instagram.com/p/pxIME9GHfd/?modal=true](http://instagram.com/p/pxIME9GHfd/?modal=true)
Download it:
[https://github.com/matthova/hovalin](https://github.com/matthova/hovalin)

------
kodablah
Wanted to learn JVM internals by writing a compiler. Just started, decided to
make a toy JVM impl of Swift. Very early and I don't have a lot of free time.

[https://github.com/cretz/gulliver](https://github.com/cretz/gulliver)

~~~
mattgreenrocks
That's pretty sweet, I'll be watching!

------
DLarsen
I've been working a personal finance web app focused on measuring and
improving spending behavior. It goes beyond merely "how much did you spend"
and addresses the context and decision making process which drives good or bad
spending.

The big challenge has been keeping it simple yet providing the appropriate
prompts for folks to reflect on and improve their spending decisions. In other
words, the code is easy; the product design has been harder for me.

Teaser: [http://www.spendlight.com/](http://www.spendlight.com/)

With luck I'll bring the first batch into the beta in the next few days.
Invite code "HN" will bump you to the front of the line.

~~~
dchuk
How are you handling the actual accessing of user's finance data?
Automatically via API? Or having them maintain a ledger?

~~~
DLarsen
For now it's manual input. A lot of folks balk at this, but I find I do better
when I'm forced to thoughtfully engage with my budget.

For example, my wife and I are primarily concerned about improving our grocery
spending. This means that we only have to input spending 2 or 3 times each
week. It's really not a burden, and really helps keep our use of the app
simple. All of the other spending that goes through our checking account isn't
mixed together. It allows us to be very focused.

I sometimes think of it in the same vein as workout/fitness apps. Manually
recording some aspects of your activity shouldn't kill the deal. And in our
case, we encourage you to do self-evaluation... and that wouldn't come through
a feed from your bank anyhow.

~~~
gingerlime
My wife was using zaim.net (it's in Japanese, but similar principle), and I
asked her if it doesn't bother her to enter everything manually. She said it's
not a bother, and indeed a part of the enjoyment of tracking her spending.

For me it seems like a real hassle, but for some it's part of what makes it
work for them.

Keep it simple! It might not fit everybody, but I think it could work great
for enough people. Good luck launching this.

------
bsenftner
I've been writing the documentation for my neural net powered 3D
Reconstruction WebAPI that creates lip sync'ing 3D avatars from a single
photo: www.3d-avatar-store.com

~~~
Matt_Cutts
Interesting--have you written up much about how you do it?

~~~
bsenftner
It's exposed as an API, so others can drive the process. If you're asking how
the neural nets are trained, that's discussed in the power point hosted on our
blog.

------
mattgreenrocks
Been working on a series of toy compilers to get the basics down. I just
pushed gamma, the most advanced one yet. It features a Ruby-like syntax which
supports mutable variables, basic flow control with if/else, loops using the
while statement, and functions. I also wrote an interpreter, bytecode compiler
and VM to execute it.

Check it out: [https://github.com/mattgreen/learning-language-
design/tree/m...](https://github.com/mattgreen/learning-language-
design/tree/master/gamma)

My next toy language will probably be homoiconic in nature. Afterwards, I plan
to move on to doing more toy languages in Haskell.

------
FrozenCow
I work on DriveDroid on and off. It's an Android app where you can 'host'
ISO/IMG files as if they were real CD/USB drives. It makes it possible to, for
example, boot your PC from your phone with live Linux distros.

DriveDroid (Free):
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.softwareba...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.softwarebakery.drivedroid)

DriveDroid (Paid):
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.softwareba...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.softwarebakery.drivedroid.paid)

------
nevi-me
I've been working on [http://rwt.to](http://rwt.to) for a while now, which is
a public transit planner for South Africa. It's meant to be a replacement for
Google Transit, with fare calculations. I'm accountant/consultant by day, and
programmer by night. An example route for those not in South Africa:
[https://rwt.to/*H5ZVyZFo6](https://rwt.to/*H5ZVyZFo6). Almost production-
ready, most work lies in gathering data as our transit agencies don't supply
GTFS data like most 1st world countries :)

EDIT: brief on what it is.

~~~
instakill
Cresta to Sandton returns a 502.

------
arafalov
I am working on popularizing Apache Solr search engine: [http://www.solr-
start.com/](http://www.solr-start.com/) . It's a couple of books, a website, a
mailing list and a bunch of connected Open Source projects, all having the
focus on making it easier for people to learn Solr.

The fun part is that doing this for/by myself, I can scratch any itch I want,
as long as it's around the core theme. The extra interesting - and challenging
- part is to ensure there is a positive-feedback and self-fulfilling prophecy
across those products.

~~~
antrix
This looks like a great idea! Some feedback: for a site named 'solr start', I
was hoping the first thing I see would be something named 'start here' which
explains what solr is, what to use it for, how to get started, etc. Instead,
the 1st thing is something arcane called 'UpdateRequestProcessors'!

~~~
arafalov
Thanks for the feedback. Currently, I am targeting people who already know
what Solr is (otherwise they would not find the site).

But that does not mean that the first page could not do an introduction with
some pointers. I'll add that to the todo list.

------
fenollp
I'm working on simplifying Erlang's syntax [1] (its a grammar and examples).

I have this Uni project that I was allowed to do in Erlang [2] (300LOC,
readable, distributed text mining).

I'm also maintaining a somewhat famous unofficial doc of Erlang [3].

[1] [https://github.com/fenollp/kju](https://github.com/fenollp/kju)

[2] [https://bitbucket.org/fenollp/tmln-
google](https://bitbucket.org/fenollp/tmln-google)

[3] [http://erldocs.com/](http://erldocs.com/)

------
shayief
Hacking on my JavaScript operating system

Built on V8 engine and actually boots on my hardware :)

[https://github.com/runtimejs/runtime](https://github.com/runtimejs/runtime)

~~~
joewalnes
That's pretty frickin' sweet!

------
Wouter33
I'm working on a service which provides (obfuscated) aliases of your users
e-mail addresses on your own domain. It only requires some API calls to
generate the aliases and eliminates e-mail servers or servers to process the
e-mails. Started working on it after a request of a fellow HN'er.

Check it out on: [http://mailobfusc.com](http://mailobfusc.com)

~~~
meowface
I'm not sure I understand the tradeoff here.

It sounds like people are gaining a little bit of extra privacy (by preventing
spammers harvesting your email) while sacrificing a ton of privacy (by
allowing a a third party MitM to intercept all of their emails to and from
that domain).

I actually like the idea a whole lot, but I'd prefer if this could be done in
some provably confidential way (where your service has no ability to see the
content of messages, only To and From).

~~~
Wouter33
Of course you're putting some kind of trust in a third party. But the idea
here is that you do that with all your good intentions and have a better
alternative than just plain listing the address. It is up to us to prove our
reliability, got some ideas on how to do that, but love to discuss that with
you!

Apart from that it could also provide a service to your customers with the
webhooks you utilize.

~~~
meowface
It's not hard to believe in good intentions, but a bit harder to believe that
your service is and will always be secure. One breach and suddenly millions of
emails from thousands of domains from old backups are all over the internet.
There is a way of making a service like this with minimal risk if you have a
full breach, but it's hard to verify that as an outsider.

------
binarymax
Working on a markdown language for APIs. Define an API in a markdown like
style, then use it to automatically generate the client/server libraries,
integration tests, and documentation:

[https://github.com/binarymax/restlang](https://github.com/binarymax/restlang)

[http://binarymax.github.io/](http://binarymax.github.io/)

------
marcamillion
So this project is likely to be VERY different than what most HNers are
posting - largely because there isn't a MAJOR tech component.

I partnered with a friend of mine to launch a fitness workout series -
[https://10poundpledge.com](https://10poundpledge.com) \- Basically, an in-
home workout and nutrition guide to losing 10 pounds in 5 weeks with fitness
coach Kamila McDonald.

It may sound cheesy, or even 'me-too-ish'....but we think we have done a few
new things.

The way this came about is that she entered Miss Jamaica in 2009 when she was
overweight and used it as a catalyst to lose her last 15 pounds. In total she
lost like 60+ pounds from her peak to where she is now.

She started sharing her journey and her results on social media and people
literally started begging her for a "DVD".

So after seeing the many informational type products launched and how well
they do in terms of revenue, all of which are focused on some super niche
(like Nathan Barry's iOS & Web Design books that have grossed hundreds of
thousands so far), I figured we could do something similar with fitness.

Alas, after 2+ years (I know, I cringe when I think about the time too, but it
was well worth it) we finally launched and the feedback has been awesome.

I have launched a few products on my own, and I have read many stories about
successful products with actual customers - but this is the first time I have
had my own.

The best feeling in the world is getting emails from customers, literally
thanking us for giving them the opportunity to give us their money.

Never thought I would ever have that experience, and even though the journey
is just starting (i.e. 4 weeks ago) I am pleased with what we have done so
far.

------
tomkinstinch
I'm working on this on the side with a few friends from college. It's a place
to upload photo-based disassembly guides:

[https://www.takeitapart.com](https://www.takeitapart.com)

------
Spearchucker
My own database -
[https://www.wittenburg.co.uk/Entry.aspx?id=0a505400-5bf6-4a6...](https://www.wittenburg.co.uk/Entry.aspx?id=0a505400-5bf6-4a6d-b107-6b4b797f33ae)

------
nathankot
My significant other and I are working on a new kind of wedding registry (a
wish list for wedding gifts) in our spare time:
[https://wed.is](https://wed.is)

It solves two big problems for us when we were looking at existing options:

\- They tend to look reallly old school or lack customization

\- If we chose a registry we were stuck with the products it had to offer

~~~
michaelmior
Looks great! A dev and designer make a powerful team :)

------
efiftythree
Just getting into development so its slow going. One of the ideas I am working
on is a service which will provide a "one stop shop" to manage rental
properties and rental relationships. It will includes things such as listing
rentals, managing the viewing process, tenant verification, legal documents,
and all financial transactions including the ongoing rent payments.

"Landlords" and "Tenants" would set up profiles which will be used to match
prospective tenants with listings and vice versa.

Some of the key aspects of this concept are the creation of a marketplace to
encourage rental unit upgrades, community management both for large
apartment/condo complexes and geographical communities with large
concentrations of rental units, and tie-ins with third party services /
various partnerships.

------
restless
More a proof of concept, bringing 3D into industry automation. Some Scada/Mes
Software already have some kind of 3D interaction but these are basically DWG-
Viewers. And that's the first point, dwg is the format which you will get most
source from machine producers. A standard in software in production is OPC_UA
which already offers functional protocols to be used for 3D implementation. So
what I want to see is can you get dwg (maybe parsed to another format)
together with the functionallity in OPC_UA present it in an engine (PCs in
production are build for durability not graphics power) and can you find an
interaction system which can actually be used by a machine operator in
production.

------
ThePhysicist
I'm working on a document-oriented database engine written purely in Python:
BlitzDB!

[https://github.com/adewes/blitzdb](https://github.com/adewes/blitzdb)

My motivation was that I needed (wanted?) a pure-Python document database that
does not have any dependencies (like pymongo) and provides querying
capabilities similar to MongoDB.

Currently, Blitz is under active development and comes with a file-based
backend as well as a MongoDB backend.

Contributions to the codebase and feedback are highly welcome :)

The issue tracker contains various suggestions for contributions, with various
difficulty levels:

[https://github.com/adewes/blitzdb/issues](https://github.com/adewes/blitzdb/issues)

~~~
chrismorgan
Have you heard of ZODB? You might find it interesting to look at—perhaps you
might even find it does all you want, and more.

~~~
ThePhysicist
Yeah I know ZODB, but it's not what I want for several reasons:

-Requires C extensions to run (makes it complicated to install on other systems) -Does not provide advanced querying capabilities (to my knowledge) -Does not have transparent references and lazy loading (to my knowledge) -Does not interoperate with MongoDB and other DB systems (to my knowledge)

The nice thing about Blitz is that it allows me to switch from a file-based
backend to MongoDB (and SQL in the future) without changing any of my code,
and I can write stuff like this:

al_pacino = backend.get(Actor,{'name' : 'Al Pacino'}) robert_de_niro =
backend.get(Actor,{'name' : 'Robert de Niro'})

joint_movies = backend.filter(Movie,{'cast' : {'$all' :
[al_pacino,robert_de_niro]}})

~~~
webmaven
I can debunk two of these right off the bat:

 _Requires C extensions to run_ \- Nope, there are pure-Python implementations
as well.

 _Does not provide advanced querying capabilities_ \- Nope,
[https://pypi.python.org/pypi/zope.index](https://pypi.python.org/pypi/zope.index),
[https://pypi.python.org/pypi/zope.app.catalog](https://pypi.python.org/pypi/zope.app.catalog),
[http://docs.repoze.org/catalog/](http://docs.repoze.org/catalog/)

~~~
ThePhysicist
Thanks for the clarification, ZODB sure is a very interesting project!

------
nemo1618
[http://github.com/NebulousLabs/mkvsynth](http://github.com/NebulousLabs/mkvsynth)

Non-linear script-controlled video editor for Linux; basically Avisynth
reimagined for the 2010s. Our scripting system in particular is a massive
upgrade from Avisynth's bloated and ugly language.

Development has slowed a bit due to my involvement in a startup venture, but
the only thing missing at this point is a decent standard library of filters.
If anyone (esp. in the encoding community) is interested in helping out or
taking over the project, please get in touch or open a pull request. We think
this is a program that the encoding community would really benefit from.

~~~
tbirdz
You might be able to use the filters from libavfilter

------
mambodog
1\. A git-based version control system for music projects, with branch/merge
and cloud sync. I know others exist in this space, but I'm building a vital
workflow tool for pro users, rather than a social network (which seems to be
the direction others are taking).

2\. An archive of classic Mac OS software which you can run in the browser. I
previously ported a mac emulator to the browser[0], now I am building a
wrapper around it which can intelligently consume Stuffit, zip, disk image,
etc. files and run them, along with a web-based archive to collect and make
them available.

[0] [http://jamesfriend.com.au/pce-js/](http://jamesfriend.com.au/pce-js/)

~~~
fineIllregister
As for 1, I'm working on something similar. I'm curious about your approach to
the idea.

------
kylelutz
I'm working on an open-source C++ library for GPGPU/parallel-computing based
on OpenCL called Boost.Compute.

Check it out here:
[https://github.com/kylelutz/compute](https://github.com/kylelutz/compute)

------
acj
An app for playing media on a Chromecast using AirPlay on an iOS device or
Mac.

It's currently an Android app, which presents an odd set of hardware
requirements; hoping Google releases a Cast SDK for Mac sometime soon.

First iteration is done and will be shipping soon.

~~~
thibauts
You might be interested in these

[https://github.com/thibauts/node-castv2](https://github.com/thibauts/node-
castv2) [https://github.com/thibauts/node-
castv2-client](https://github.com/thibauts/node-castv2-client)

~~~
acj
Indeed I am. Thanks for your efforts!

------
will_brown
4 days ago I launched my first iphone app (Ticket Titan App).
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ticket-titan-
app/id838769146...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ticket-titan-
app/id838769146?mt=8)

As a law firm we are only handling Florida, but as of now you can pay your
tickets (traffic, parking, red light camera) or hire our firm to defend you.
The future is much more interesting where we are seeking to become a niche
search engine, whereas you will just take a picture of your ticket and the
results will be attorney who practice on the jurisdiction filtered by their
fee for that charge.

------
augustflanagan
A friend and I launched [https://cronitor.io](https://cronitor.io) last week
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7917587](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7917587)).
It's a simple cron/scheduled jobs monitoring and alerting tool.

We built it after trying to use a similar tool, but were unhappy with the
types of alerts we could set.

It's still in its infancy, but we have a couple of paying customers and are
trying to get feedback from as many people as we can. If anyone has a few
minutes to look it over and offer feedback I'd greatly appreciate it!

~~~
jtrtoo
I have a few places where a quick and dirty check based on the receipt of an
email (or not) (think backup job emails) would be easier to integrate than
http. Plus then adding the ability to notify based on the existence/non-
existence of a keyword (e.g. "success" or "error").

I totally get the HTTP integration, but some places that just isn't all that
convenient and part of what I pay for is convenience/one less thing on my to
do list. :)

------
ww520
The recent side projects that can be seen on the web are:

Daily productivity goal tracking app,
[http://dailybadge.com/](http://dailybadge.com/)

Online privacy simple encryption tool,
[https://boxuptext.com/](https://boxuptext.com/)

Memcache in Rust,
[https://github.com/williamw520/rustymem](https://github.com/williamw520/rustymem)

GZip in Rust,
[https://github.com/williamw520/rustyzip](https://github.com/williamw520/rustyzip)

I've just finished a work related project and have some time; I will do a
cross platform phone app.

------
zwischenzug
A means of building complex docker containers.

[http://ianmiell.github.io/shutit/](http://ianmiell.github.io/shutit/)
[https://github.com/ianmiell/shutit](https://github.com/ianmiell/shutit)

I got frustrated with Dockerfiles and wanted a similar means of building
complex deployments without the declarative complexity of puppet and chef.
It's taken off a fair amount in my company since the syntax is so easy to
learn and the module level so quick to grasp. There's also a UI :)

[http://shutit.tk:8080/](http://shutit.tk:8080/)

------
Estragon
Learning Deep Learning. I want to recapitulate the results in this paper:
[http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~vmnih/docs/dqn.pdf](http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~vmnih/docs/dqn.pdf)

~~~
psycovic23
How far along are you?

------
SuperChihuahua
I'm improving my Elon Musk biography
([https://leanpub.com/theengineer](https://leanpub.com/theengineer)), and I'm
learning C#, Blender, and Unity by building a tank simulator
([http://www.habrador.com/labs/cv90-simulator/](http://www.habrador.com/labs/cv90-simulator/))
and a Tesla Motors simulator ([http://www.habrador.com/labs/tesla-
simulator/](http://www.habrador.com/labs/tesla-simulator/))

~~~
abestic9
Just read some of the sample, I think I'll buy it. Nice simulations, too!

------
achamilt
I've been writing an algebra editor. It automates much of the details of doing
maths while letting you select or move equation fragments. It has been
designed around solving back-of-the-envelope calculations so it starts and
runs quickly, it's cross platform (a single executable Java *.jar file) and
open source
([http://sourceforge.net/projects/ket/](http://sourceforge.net/projects/ket/)).
Once you get good at computer programming or maths on paper, problem solving
becomes relaxed and automatic. Hopefully the same is true of Ket.

Just as you would write an essay by repeatedly redrafting it, real-world maths
problems often require as much effort be put into understanding and clarifying
problems as are required to solve them. And yet existing maths programs assume
you know the question and need only break it into a series of standard steps
(integrate, solve etc.) and leave the details to the computer. When doing
maths on paper, you learn to recognize fragments and how to move them around.
The intuitions are quite different.

The user interface lets you add functions and symbols which can alternatively
be written in plain text, e.g. "sin(\alpha)^2=sqrt(x)". Equations are viewed
in conventional mathematics notion and are updated quickly and smoothly.
Click-and-dragging equation fragments lets you solve or substitute for
variables and - with practice - perform algebra by various keyboard shortcuts.

------
pmorici
I built a piece of hardware that lets you recycle power supplies from old HP
servers for powering Bitcoin mining equipment.
[http://gigampz.com](http://gigampz.com)

------
vhf
I'm trying to collect and gather all free programming learning resources from
the Internet and index them. URL : [http://reSRC.io](http://reSRC.io)

[edit] Feedback is welcome!

------
fallenhitokiri
Most of my private project time goes to Leeroy CI[1], an open source,
continuous integration service. Since releasing the first stable version which
provides the basic functionality to run tests / builds and get the results
communicated back via web, mail or Slack I started working on a web based
configuration system, which also requires adding some kind of authentication
and authorization system.

[1]
[https://github.com/fallenhitokiri/leeroyci](https://github.com/fallenhitokiri/leeroyci)

------
AliAdams
It is surprising how few of the projects have actually monetisable products
not aimed at the developer niche.

------
hmsimha
I'm working on bitcoinp
([https://github.com/hmsimha/bitcoinp](https://github.com/hmsimha/bitcoinp))
and a couple other projects I've yet to push to github, but which I'll
describe anyway:

Bitcoinp ("bitcoin, with padding") is a jsonp enabled api that aggregates api
data from the most popular bitcoin exchanges (and platforms that 'provide
bitcoin exchange services' such as coinbase) and delivers it to anyone who
wants to make it visible on their page (client-side), so they don't have to
build a backend to do the same thing. I think it will be useful to people just
cutting their teeth on html who've maybe set up a neocities, as well as people
making browser extensions or phone apps that want to deliver a customizable
view on bitcoin prices, or deliver something similar to
[http://preev.com](http://preev.com)

I'm also working on an API intended to be used by chrome extensions that wraps
google's diff-match-patch library and allows content script writers to enable
their users to easily track and visualize changes to sections of the webpage
they modify.

I'm _also_ also working on an easier way to manage resume changes that would
run as a single-page application.

I'm also contributing to open-source projects that interest me: most recently
submitted a bug fix to tubalr.com, but I'm also planning some contributions to
the Reddit Enhancement Suite.

------
mgrouchy
As always, hammering away on new ideas for Pycoder's Weekly
([http://pycoders.com](http://pycoders.com)), a fairly popular Python
newsletter.

Also doing some work on a basketball news site,
HoopsMachine([http://hoopsmachine.com](http://hoopsmachine.com)), which
currently isn't much more then a pretty awful looking up to date feed of
Basketball news (with accompanying RSS feed). Keep an eye out though, lots of
stuff to come there soon.

------
ollerac
I'm working on an extension for Chrome that lets you add a bunch of new
emotive reactions to Facebook posts. It's based on this PDL comic
([http://poorlydrawnlines.com/comic/proposed-facebook-
buttons/](http://poorlydrawnlines.com/comic/proposed-facebook-buttons/)) and
includes all of the reactions described there: dislike, hate, love, threaten,
applaud, stare creepily, accuse of racism, offer bribe, express doubt, incite
rebellion, pass joint, and throw tomato. I even got the author of that comic
to tweet about my extension!
[https://twitter.com/PDLComics/status/481493925878714368](https://twitter.com/PDLComics/status/481493925878714368)

I work full-time on Javascript, but this is the first Chrome extension I've
completed and actually added to the Chrome Web Store.

Right now it works by adding a unique emoticon comment and parsing that out
into a "reaction", but I've been rebuilding over the past week and a new
version of it is almost complete (public git repo here:
[https://github.com/ollerac/New-Facebook-
Reactions](https://github.com/ollerac/New-Facebook-Reactions)). This version
relies on an external API instead of parsed comments to keep track of the
reactions on Facebook posts.

------
Taek
I'm working on a proof of storage cryptocurrency. It's quorum based as opposed
to blockchain based, which allows it to scale such that each node only needs
to track log(n) transaction while maintaining a secure network and being able
to be certain about the validity of incoming transactions. Storage is cheaper,
faster, and more secure than centralized alternatives. There is also
functional (but expensive) support for secure decentralized computing.

It's nearly in an alpha stage. www.siacoin.com

~~~
Egregore
I'm interested in this field and follow it eagerly, how is siacoin different
than Storj and MaidSafe?

------
aaronbrethorst
I recently built a website to track product availability online:
[http://www.purchazen.com](http://www.purchazen.com)

It's rough, but is functional enough to have helped me purchase the nigh on
impossible to find Fuji XF 56mm f/1.2 lens. I'm in the process of adding SMS
alerts to the website.

Also, I'm aware of other websites like
[http://www.nowinstock.net](http://www.nowinstock.net), but I hate their
design, among other things.

------
RogerL
Writing a Creative Commons licenced book on Kalman and Bayes filters, along
with supporting software. It's been slow going the last few weeks as I have
taken time to teach a class on it at work. The working premise is that you can
get a long way without heavy duty math; you won't send a rocket to Mars w/o
mastering all of the relevant math, but you sure can write a filter for your
hobby robot, arduino project, computer vision tracker, and what have you.

------
terryjsmith
An account service network for developers:
[http://www.gowalli.com/](http://www.gowalli.com/)

We connect freelance developers (and small shops) to a professional account
service person (we're recruiting AS people from larger agencies to do some
extra work) and help them with spec, contracts, billing, change requests, and
on-going support.

It's free for developers; we just add 5 - 10% to your final invoice depending
on how much work we did.

------
djfumberger
Have just launched an app to enable people of all skill levels to create music
- [http://beatwave.co](http://beatwave.co)

~~~
zo1
You should probably know: You just lost a sale/install because you only target
one platform, a mobile one even.

~~~
djfumberger
Yeah reality is we only have enough dev resources to pick one. iOS is a good
platform to start on because if things go well there then there's a chance it
will do well elsewhere and on the flip side if doesn't go well then it's
probably not worth investing in an android, windows mobile ver etc.

What platform would have been your pref ?

~~~
zo1
It's unfortunate, definitely. I would have liked a desktop/web "client", if
you will. But android/windows, definitely.

Look forward to trying this on a platform I have.

------
0xeeeeeeee
I'm working on an enterprise honeypot framework with an emphasis on internal
honeypots that alerts a network administrator as soon as an attacker messes
with it. An example would be a fake PHP myadmin page that alerts a security
engineer as soon as it receives a POST request

It's closed source but I've finished the architecture for the software and a
couple of the services (MySQL, Web, FTP). They are really cool in my opinion.
I'm writing this in Java (yuck but great at the same time), so packaging each
service as a Jar file makes deployment super super easy.

It's actually been really successful thus far (and really easy to write, only
a few hundred lines). I think enterprises need to use more "trickery" in their
security systems and I don't think a framework exists for this previously. It
is really powerful to know that

if (honeypotTouched){ //critical alert }

A lot of honeypot software is old and does not send you alerts when something
bad happens to it. Most are external facing. I guess a better name for this is
"canary". I got the idea my second time sitting through mubix's "Attacker
Ghost Stories" talk.

~~~
stevekemp
That does sound pretty interesting, though I'm not sure if the enterprise folk
would pay for it.

I know on my personal hosts I tend to grep the access logs for requests to
/wp-admin, /phpmyadmin, and blacklist IPs that make request to them. I should
probably just switch to using fail2ban to do the processing, but I like the
notices posted to my internal xmpp server.

~~~
0xeeeeeeee
Hey I appreciate the response. I'm honestly not sure if they will buy it. If
it's cheap enough and portable enough I feel it could be extremely effective
in drawing attention from attackers.

If not I guess I'll just open source it and turn it into a con talk =).

------
abestic9
I've been working on a web-based remote management system for controlling and
monitoring industrial systems such as plant rooms, cold storage, orchard
irrigation and dairy farms. We're based in New Zealand and very near being
approached by a multinational for inclusion within their products (farm
solutions). Things like turning pumps on and off, getting SMS alerts, user
management etc.

I used Bootstrap 3 to take away the load of developing a native app for each
platform and as of this weekend I've been working on a replication scheme
which should get our command delays down to within a few seconds. The next
process will hopefully be to eliminate PLCs and get Arduinos or similar
hardware involved.

A similar face in this thread is dangrossman, who created the awesome
Bootstrap date range picker that's plastered all over our graphs and
historical reports.

Unfortunately it's still very much in beta and I have contractual obligations
so I can't you a full tour but the marketing page (WIP) can be found here:
[http://concar.co.nz/services/rms/](http://concar.co.nz/services/rms/)

------
jackiekong
I am working on Flashback - a lockscreen replacement for Android. It randomly
displays photo from your Facebook and Dropbox account in your lockscreen.
There is a bit of #tbt and nostalgic feel to it.

I take a lot of photos and probably have thousands of photos in the cloud but
I only look at them when I have time (rarely!). I thought of getting a photo
frame but have been disappointed with the limitations (ex. switching sd cards,
limited space). I set out to create a better photo frame app that connects to
the cloud so you don't have to worry about swapping photos. Eventually I
pivoted to do a lock screen because it made more sense for the phone form
factor. Last week, I add live world cup scores on the lock screen. Its pretty
neat. Eventually, I would like to add more relevant information to the lock
screen and more photo filtering capabilities.

Its still a very much beta product (just released last week). Try it out at
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.flashback....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.flashback.android&hl=en)

------
enowbi
I have been wrestling with a solution to help wage and part time workers find
work in short distances and avoid unnecessary commuting costs. This is
especially true since the type of jobs these people do can be produced and
consumed by almost everyone. A beta webapp is here
[http://1milejobs.com](http://1milejobs.com). We will be coming up with mobile
versions later.

~~~
Hell3D
I great idea but it needs more explanation. May be some video showing the
benefits and how to use.

~~~
enowbi
We just put it up 3 days ago. We will add that. Thanks

------
mtmail
There is a open and growing database of 30 million addresses
[http://openaddresses.io/](http://openaddresses.io/) and no system is actively
using it yet. Such addresses need a search engine (geocoder). Will be part
[http://geocoder.opencagedata.com/](http://geocoder.opencagedata.com/) (in
beta, announced last week).

------
falcolas
An actor library which lets you run easily addressable processes on multiple
machines in Python. And a Colosseum type RPG for the fun of it.

------
morganf
As a tech (and literary) nerd type with a little baby, I've been inspired to
create two little fun community sites on the side:

[http://parentsintech.com](http://parentsintech.com) \- Interviewing other,
well, parents in tech! There are a lot of us, but very little online to
discuss best practices and tips for getting the best of both worlds, start-up
and parenthood.

[http://quantifiedbabies.com](http://quantifiedbabies.com) \- The latest news
and profiling companies who are building up the "quantified baby" space.
Basically quantified self nerds like me who want to do the same to those who
can't yet quantify themselves, their young kids.

If you'd like to be interviewed/profiled on either site, drop me a line,
morgan at parentsintech followed by a dot then a com hmmm I wonder if the spam
filters can figure that one out hehe. Any other parents in tech out there? I'd
love to meet you! We need to stick together ;)

Okay time to change someone's diaper!!! -morgan

------
conorgil145
A friend and I are tired of using the Google Authenticator app to manage all
of our 2 Factor Authentication codes, so we are planning to build our own set
of tools to improve the entire user experience related to 2FA. We are going to
treat the project as an experiment and attempt to follow the principles
outlined in Ash Maaurya's book Running Lean as strictly as possible. We are
planning to start a blog so that we can share all steps of the experiment with
the community. This will likely involve documenting the original motivation,
our Lean Canvas, the Problem Interviews, the Solution interviews, how/why we
made certain engineering decisions, experiments we run and the learning
gathered as a result. The first step will be to find and interview as many
people as possible to understand if others have a pain point relating to 2FA.
If you are interested and/or have a pain point relating to 2FA, please send me
an email at conorgilsenan - gmail so that we can arrange a time to chat!

------
liamgooding
Not strictly a coding project, but definitely not the day-job so I'm classing
it as a project.

I've been writing a book introducing people to the idea of using data
effectively in startup marketing decisions.

"Growth Pirate" \- [http://growth.trak.io](http://growth.trak.io)

I launched the pre-orders at the beginning of June and had some great
feedback, plus plenty of suggestions for the next release.

I've found it really liberating and relaxing to write something that has a
"flow" like a story. Any blog posts or guest posts need to be "standalone"
where as the book has to flow and take the reader on a much longer journey,
and I've found it hugely challenging but I've learnt tons from it already.

As the book is aimed at "data-driven beginners" (who are mostly really
experienced marketers/CEO's but perhaps new to SaaS or tech startups) so it's
a very specific target reader. I'll definitely work on more books in the
future after the experience so far!

------
gliese1337
Personal Programming: A 4D videogame which displays 3D renderings of arbitrary
hyperplanes and allows for arbitrary rotations (so you're not limited just to
axis-aligned views). Leading up to that, a 3D videogame which is experienced
via arbitrary 2D planes, displayed in raycaster-style 2.5D. Turns out to be
incredibly difficult to navigate a 3D maze with only a 2D viewpoint....

Personal Not-Programming: Building a pair of 5-foot single staffs with
woodburning decorations, metal end caps, and quarter pound lead weights
embedded in the end for more angular inertia. Also trying to estimate the
electric field in orbit around a pulsar for a science fiction story.

Professional: Building a web-based annotated media player for foreign language
instruction that supports video, audio, and plain text, and provides a uniform
interaction model for interactive text in plain text documents, transcripts,
and subtitles with both automated annotations derived from electronic
dictionaries and manually edited annotations.

------
eiriklv
Right now I'm working on multiple projects;

SpotiPi:
[https://github.com/eiriklv/spotipi](https://github.com/eiriklv/spotipi) \-
Set up a Raspberry Pi as a streaming device for Spotify, where anyone can add
songs to the queue via a web interface/app.

Express-Passport-App: [https://github.com/eiriklv/express-passport-
app](https://github.com/eiriklv/express-passport-app) \- An elaborate
boilerplate/scaffolding for the nodejs/express stack supplied with social
logins, to bootstrap my projects. I try to get it as hexagonal as possible.

Congregator-Sitescraper: [https://github.com/eiriklv/congregator-
sitescraper](https://github.com/eiriklv/congregator-sitescraper) \- Scrape a
website with JSON templates. Feed it a template and it gives you structured
data back. I think [https://www.kimonolabs.com/](https://www.kimonolabs.com/)
is using something like this in their backend. I'm going to use it for
something similar.

Congregator-RssReader: [https://github.com/eiriklv/congregator-
rssreader](https://github.com/eiriklv/congregator-rssreader) \- Parse RSS-
feeds into structured articles by providing a template. Going to use it for a
kind of DIY Feedly.

Picturegr.am: [http://www.picturegr.am/](http://www.picturegr.am/) \- An
Instagram search engine, with integration to Google Maps.

Flytr.no: [http://www.flytr.no](http://www.flytr.no) \- Get new Instagram
pictures on your screen realtime, by supplying a hashtag or a location on the
map.

I'm also working on a project for managing subscriptions for
teams/origanizations (like local sports teams)

------
eric-brechemier
Interactive visualizations about authors who contributed to the
Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change (IPCC) assessment reports.

[http://ipcc.projetmedea.fr/](http://ipcc.projetmedea.fr/)

[https://github.com/medea-
project/ipcc.projetmedea.fr](https://github.com/medea-
project/ipcc.projetmedea.fr)

------
tpinto
A couple weeks ago I bought aeropressrecipes.com because I wanted to try new
Aeropress Recipes and they are scattered all over the web so I thought of
building a simple community based website to allow anyone to create their
recipes as well as rate the ones they try. Talk about yak shaving: wanted new
coffee recipes ended up building a website...

------
wizzardy
I'm working on a FUSE-based userspace filesystem for accessing Amazon S3
buckets: [https://github.com/skoobe/riofs](https://github.com/skoobe/riofs)
This is my hobby project, but recently it's got attention to several startups,
so I hope I'll be able to spend more time to work on it.

------
wmij
I've been working on a web based JSON generator called ObjGen that lets users
model and generate JSON data interactively using an easy to use shorthand
syntax. I wanted to write a tool for quick modeling and prototyping of API
values for other projects that I work on. Since putting it online, I've gotten
some good user feedback and have heard that it's been helpful for students
just learning about JSON and data structures. Check it out here
[http://www.objgen.com/json?demo=true](http://www.objgen.com/json?demo=true)

I have a couple of other live generators online there too for creating html
fragments and java classes, but haven't really updated them in a while. The
html generator is Bootstrap aware, but only supports Bootstrap 2 css. The html
generator was good for pair mockup sessions, but haven't used it much lately
because my other projects are all Bootstrap 3 now.

------
deutronium
I'm working on a piece of hardware to measure the progress of fermentation (as
one of my hobbies is brewing). I'm going to do this through the use primarily
of an FPGA to measure the speed of sound through the liquid.

[http://hackaday.io/project/1231-Zymeter](http://hackaday.io/project/1231-Zymeter)

~~~
mohene1
You are busy. For which type of fermentations does this work? For making
vodka, beer, pilsner, etc.

------
thomaslieven
Ahoy! for Piratebay :) im working on Popcorn time for Piratebay, still needs
work what do you think ?
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ahoy/afllgcmlodpcc...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ahoy/afllgcmlodpccmmaigifnaeahbamonhn?hl=en-
US)

------
Killah911
The Giant Tetris Build. Everything from Hardware to the Web. We're building an
LED array that will hang on the window of TrepHub, run by a raspberry Pi.
People walking by outside can just hook up to the Pi's wifi (via smartphone
browser) and control the display (I.e play Tetris or space invader). Gamers I
the community can develop other low res games for the display too (we're
building he game framework out in python and using Flask for the web
controller interface).

[http://www.meetup.com/Coders-Hackers-
Founders/events/1917388...](http://www.meetup.com/Coders-Hackers-
Founders/events/191738872/)

[http://www.meetup.com/Melbourne-Makerspace-Florida-
USA/event...](http://www.meetup.com/Melbourne-Makerspace-Florida-
USA/events/191738972/)

------
Aeolus98
I'm working on a frontend to manage arbitrary applications, and provide a
centralised place to manage them all. It works across machines through ssh,
and can provide pretty statistics and logging bits and pieces, but the core of
it is to do something to multiple machines at once.

I can select and add arbitrary numbers of machines to a job, then run it, and
also put that command on a schedule. Say i want all my packages to be upgraded
at all times. I can have this every night at 00:01, to ssh to all the machines
and run the appropriate command based on architecture.

This is useful for my internship, where i have to simultaneously deploy and
manage many machines, and this app has proven to be immensely scaleable, with
up to 1000 VM's being managed at once with no signs of slowdown.

Besides that, all i do now is worry about college

------
mlawren
I've been working on bif ([http://bifax.org/bif/](http://bifax.org/bif/)) for
the past 3 years.

Bif is a project management tool with a command-line interface. It helps you
track tasks, issues and bugs using a local database, exchanging updates with
remote databases on demand. The tool has several features of interest to
distributed project teams:

* Offline Operation - Many bif actions work offline; you can create and update tasks and issues while disconnected from the network.

* Inter-project Cooperation - Bif issues (and tasks) can be linked with (or copied to) multiple projects, mirroring the inter-project relationships that exist in the real world.

This flexibility comes with minimal additional complexity; bif commands are
designed for consistency and ease of use.

Bif runs on any system that supports Perl and SQLite.

~~~
mlawren
I should probably also mention that bif, while functional is still alpha
quality software. And so far tests only pass on Linux and the *BSDs.
Testers/bug-hunters for MacOS would be appreciated.

------
mrfusion
Nation chess! Once at least ten people from a country are logged in they'll
matched up in a chess game with people from a different country. The entire
nation (or at least those who are logged in) votes on each move.

I'd love some help if anyone is interested. I'm still in the planning phase.

~~~
rbonvall
I think it's a great idea! I'm sure a friendly chess game between nations will
not end up encouraging nationalism and political division :)

~~~
contingencies
Bah! Pure humbug.

------
donniezazen
I have been working on my first Android app. Nothing big just uses a few
spinners and a mathematical formula. Halfway finishing through the app I
learned that my hypothesis was wrong. Lesson is before writing the code make
sure one has think it through. I am just learning so that is fine.

------
LVB
I'm enjoying looking at the git commit history of a weekend project that just
reached its one-year-in-development anniversary :). It's still weekend project
size/scope, but I've redone it 10 different ways in 3 different languages.
That's called procrastination.

------
lettergram
I'm working on an free statistical Ebook reader, which hopefully will have
recommendations, a library to download from, etc.

Currently, it has similar statistics to Anki and is only available on a
desktop, but I hope to launch an app version in the upcoming year.

I also has a much more high quality "paid" version I hope to come out with.
This will be used for authors and authors can pay me to distribute their books
so they can get insight into their readers. This I hope to launch Fall 2015.

Website:
[http://austingwalters.com/openbkz/](http://austingwalters.com/openbkz/)

Github:
[https://github.com/lettergram/OpenBKZ](https://github.com/lettergram/OpenBKZ)

Unfortunately, I have had very little time to work on it between work and my
blog.

------
krapp
Nothing very interesting.

Still trying to find a purpose for this experiment in threaded feeds:

[http://precis.gopagoda.com/url/http://www.reddit.com/r/progr...](http://precis.gopagoda.com/url/http://www.reddit.com/r/programming)

[http://precis.gopagoda.com/url/https://news.ycombinator.com/...](http://precis.gopagoda.com/url/https://news.ycombinator.com/news)

Also teaching myself SDL2 because I want to try to make a game in C++.

I was going to teach myself Android development this year but the emulator
isn't even usable on this laptop i'm using.

I'm also working on an anonymous HN clone in Laravel, with passwordless login.
It works but it's only on my HD and I can't be arsed to host it anywhere right
now.

~~~
soyangel
For Android emulation try this
[http://www.genymotion.com/](http://www.genymotion.com/)

------
_b_
I'm working on an flash (ActionScript) vulnerability scanner. Which has some
"automagic" components doing static and dynamic analysis, but also supports
manual checking and organizing/finding flash-files.

Since I have collected a few (maybe a bit too much) files and found some
vulns, I recently started work on a simplified user interface for less
security affine people, to get simple results for a single URL or file. (Not
quite ready to link here yet.)

At the moment I'm expanding the same concept to JavaScript and integrating a
crawler to feed my systems. Having large amounts of source code, I'm also
looking into search platforms and have been using Solr for some stuff, as well
as a small implementation of a simple search index by myself.

------
yeureka
I have been working on a game on my spare time in remote collaboration with
designers and musicians who live in other countries.

I have every build since the beginning and I am hoping to use these to make a
video showing the evolution of the work.

The HN crowd will probably be the first people to see it.

------
wise_young_man
At UserDeck, we're building customer support software that works with existing
websites.

The first product is an embedded knowledge base widget that displays inline
into the page and inherits the styling and blends right into the design you
already have rather than setting up another support site and spending the time
to match the design. To build on that customizability we added layouts and
components which are simply javascript settings changes that dynamically
change the display of the widget.

You can learn more at
[http://userdeck.com/guides](http://userdeck.com/guides).

Send me a message if you are frustrated with existing solutions as we branch
into other products down the road such as ticketing and live chat.

------
morsch
Here's my weekend project: [http://deja-entendu.zomg.zone](http://deja-
entendu.zomg.zone)

Basically it accesses your last.fm profile to get a list of songs you listened
to one/two/etc years ago and assembles a corresponding Spotify playlist. I've
been pretty diligent in tracking my played tracks on last.fm, and it's neat to
jump back in time to see what I listened to back then. If you don't use
last.fm, you can try it with my account (last.fm data is public):
[http://deja-entendu.zomg.zone/morsch/5y-ago](http://deja-
entendu.zomg.zone/morsch/5y-ago)

80% of the motivation is having an excuse to try out Scala's Play framework.
:)

------
Anilm3
I'm working on a library to provide the same capabilities of the STL but in C:

[https://github.com/Anilm3/ARC-Library](https://github.com/Anilm3/ARC-Library)

I don't have much time due to my job, but it's quite a lot of fun to work on
it.

------
schappim
I've been working on the getting worlds fastest selling Arduino (the MicroView
link: [http://geekammo.com](http://geekammo.com) ) out the door. I think we're
the first hardware Kickstarter at scale to ship early ;-)

------
y3di
I'm working on a simple little utilty for finding and exploring internal rhyme
schemes in poems and songs. I made this in order to better show people just
how complex a rap artist's rhyme combinations can get. You can view my work in
progress online at [http://reasonedrhymer.com](http://reasonedrhymer.com)
(Click on a combo or word to filter the results)

[https://www.dropbox.com/s/j7u3f9rllmb1jbx/Screen%20Shot%2020...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/j7u3f9rllmb1jbx/Screen%20Shot%202014-04-26%20at%206.35.53%20PM.png)
The screen shot shows a subset of the rhyme combos found in the Eminem song
'Lose Yourself'.

~~~
overload119
[http://rappad.co/blueprints/1064](http://rappad.co/blueprints/1064)

------
cabalamat
SiteBox -- for website in a box -- is software that will allow users to
quickly create a website. Think of it as wordpress.com but where each site has
an integrated wiki. SiteBox uses markdown as its markup language.

People will also be able to run SiteBox on their own PCs to use as a personal
wiki. Or to have offline backups of wikis on the net that can be easily
resynced.

People will be able to collaboratively write a book using SiteBox. It will
have version control, possibly using git with an easier user interface.

SiteBox will also have privacy-enabling features: people will be able to run
it locally (on a PC or a Raspberry Pi) to communication using email and a
collaborative wiki, and all communication over the net will be encrypted.

~~~
KajMagnus
Is it this site? [http://www.sitebox.com/](http://www.sitebox.com/)

~~~
cabalamat
No, that's something else. SiteBox is my internal code-name; when it's
released I may (probably will) use something else.

------
ledlauzis
I am building free WordPress themes just to get some basic knowledge about web
development and hopefully will move on to something bigger and bolder in near
future.

You can follow my journey on [http://colorlib.com](http://colorlib.com)

------
apike
I'm working on a competitor to Meetup called Caravan. We're focusing on
larger, more established meetups that aren't served well by Meetup.
[http://launch.caravan.io/](http://launch.caravan.io/)

------
mattgeb
I'm working on ConvoSpot (SnapChat for YikYak) iOS App. ConvoSpot creates
small, temporary, geo-based chat rooms (convospots) so you can chat with
people around you, and within a few hours, the messages vanish and are purged
from our systems.

App Store:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/convospot/id856444697](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/convospot/id856444697)

Site: [http://www.convospot.com/](http://www.convospot.com/)

The project has been a lot of fun and I've learned a lot. We released version
2 a few weeks ago and have been getting positive feedback from a passionate,
but small(and growing) user base.

~~~
samdb
Though I'd give it a go but Facebook login on iOS fails for me.

~~~
mattgeb
Sam,

Thanks for giving it a go. You can login without a FB account by signing up
for ConvoSpot account. This is the first we've heard about an error with the
FB login, we'll take a look.

I'd like to hear your thoughts on the app, feel free to contact me: matt [at]
jetrobotlabs [dot] com

Thanks. Matt

------
mkile
I am working on a small C# library implementing the Promises/A+ specification,
details here:
[https://github.com/matteocanessa/SailorsPromises](https://github.com/matteocanessa/SailorsPromises)

------
tslocum
I am creating a new type of imageboard based on tagging content rather than
isolating it to individual boards. Danbooru uses tags but lacks the
traditional thread/reply model.

[http://1chan.us](http://1chan.us) (NSFW)

~~~
krapp
Interesting idea. I guess you have to sign up to tag? That's probably a good
idea.

------
Egregore
I'm working on gamifying learning, here is our first project, it automates the
learning of times table, kids like it:

[http://netforza.com/times-ninja-adventure/](http://netforza.com/times-ninja-
adventure/)

~~~
Hell3D
Too much violence for an educational game.

~~~
Egregore
Kids of that age group (who learn times table) play other violent games so to
keep up we had to do something similar. My son helped us with ideas for this
game and he learned times table with it.

------
NicoJuicy
I'm currently working on a hackernews with tags, recently got confirmation of
a 100-employee company that they want it.

It was on hold because of waiting for them, but i just had a meeting with one
of their employees, that gave the go-signal.

Also, it contains an API and a full role system + tag management (inheritance
and much more)

My second project is Surveyor, that can send emails to people, requesting
feedback (eg. An after sale mail). But currently using it for sending mailings
to website launches (to people who signed up on landing pages) for clients. I
am currently using it only internally, because it's not ready for public use.

So the scope of the second project is making a small change.

------
SnowProblem
Voodoo.js - a Javascript library to integrate 3d controls seamlessly into 2d
pages, and be able to mix them with other peoples 3d controls. You get a nifty
parallax effect, too. Its all open source, and IMO the best option if you want
non-intrusive 3d elements in your design.

Specifically, I'm working on a components library for Voodoo that works with
Polymer. Meshes, 3d text, etc. It'll have 2d fallback support on slower
devices. Long term, I'd love to grow a marketplace for controls like we have
with Wordpress themes today.

Check it out! And let me know what you think.

[http://www.voodoojs.com](http://www.voodoojs.com)

------
shawnreilly
I'm working on a new App that we're hoping to launch soon. I can't talk about
what it does because our application to TC Disrupt SF is still pending. 2 man
team. Our front end stack is jQuery Mobile integrated with Backbone.js,
wrapped with Cordova (native ios/android App). Our back end is based on
Django/Tastypie (API/JSON) hosted on Heroku (probably move to AWS before
launch). So far the App has near native speed; I spent a lot of time
optimizing performance (both on the front end, and also relating to the API
call payloads). I think we've nailed the UX, feedback has been good.

------
frankydp
I am working on a visualization of 60k USGS historical maps that are rendered
on the fly from geoPDF, which makes the server size under a TB.

pdfl, c++, spdy, openlayers

[https://demo.northavenue.net](https://demo.northavenue.net)

~~~
Sprint
Nice project!

5 minute grumpy feedback:

I don't like "flat design", maybe add some subtle color changes at least? For
example highlight the text "Go" (I would suggest "Search" or "Locate" rather)
to make clear it is clickable. The text in the search box first made me thing
it was active, not sure how to solve that, a lighter color might be too light.

I am on a small screen, the map is limited to a rectangle in the middle:
[http://i.imgur.com/TJJ1zfx.png](http://i.imgur.com/TJJ1zfx.png)

There is a non-desript slider in the bottom left (opacity). The list of maps
only appeared after I clicked on a different timeframe. I expected the
timeframe to switch, but instead it was added to the previous one.

What does the eye mean? What does green mean? What does the + button do? If I
hover it, it says "Visible". When I click it I get a (too transparent and
subtle) popup saying it was added to my cart. I see no mention of a cart
anywhere. If I click the eye, nothing happens.

Browser is Opera 12 something and I pretended to be need hand-holding. :)

~~~
frankydp
Thanks a ton for the feedback. This version is a somewhat handicapped version
I could share, as the cart process is not ironed out. The only thing I am
thinking with the cart is for large bulk downloads in a zip file, for a fee.
Trying to solve the USGS discovery and download process.

If your email is good on your profile I will shoot you a note when it is
closer to prime time ready.

Also I should test on opera once in awhile.

~~~
Sprint
Sure, I am always happy to give feedback. By default it will be unfiltered and
not nice on purpose, so be warned or say "be nice". :)

------
truthmagnet
A survival guide for creative geniuses. You can sign up here for early access:
[http://diepenniless.com/](http://diepenniless.com/)

A quick warning: as the title suggests, this book isn't for everyone.

~~~
mohene1
It would help to have an example of what the subscription provides.

------
Turing_Machine
Burning Slug book engine, generates ebooks and LaTeX code for print using a
(greatly) extended variant of Markdown.

It's all client-side Javascript. No server-side processing.

[http://burningslug.com](http://burningslug.com)

~~~
zimbatm
Do you know about [http://asciidoctor.org/](http://asciidoctor.org/) ? It's
asciidoc tuned to look a lot more like Markdown and they also have a JS
renderer, browser extensions, ... Might be useful to you

~~~
Turing_Machine
Thanks! I'll have a look.

------
byennen
We've been trying to automate qa. Allowing anyone, business owner or qa
manager to record acceptance tests in the browser, then play them back across
multiple browsers with a single click by selecting which OS's, browsers, and
the versions.

If anything is broken we have a link that can be sent to the developer which
will replay the recorded test back in real time allowing the developer to
debug the issue without a qa manager writing up a long step by step ticket.

We just launched (it's still in beta). Request an invite and I'll be happy to
add you.

[https://www.gorillatest.com](https://www.gorillatest.com)

------
eddie_31003
I'm a grad student working on my Masters Project. It's a Personal Health
Information System. I'm using this project to develop a cross platform
application using #Xamarin. I'm hoping to have a prototype soon.

------
sergiotapia
A fansite built for the game Smite. We offer 3D models, counterpicks and
general God information.

We average around 35,000 monthly uniques and are in the process of a complete
overhaul and searching for ideas to monatize other than ads. Any ideas?

Current LIVE version:

[http://smitecamp.com/gods/51-ullr-guides-counterpicks-
and-3d...](http://smitecamp.com/gods/51-ullr-guides-counterpicks-and-3d-skin-
viewer?locale=en)

Overhaul in progress:

[http://smitecamp.herokuapp.com/gods/51-ullr-guides-
counterpi...](http://smitecamp.herokuapp.com/gods/51-ullr-guides-counterpicks-
and-3d-skin-viewer/skins?locale=en)

------
zachlatta
I'm working on hackEDU. We help high school students start and lead
programming clubs at their high schools.

[https://hackedu.us](https://hackedu.us) \- current website, new one will be
online in mid-July

------
alexatkeplar
I'm just finishing off the first release of Iglu, a schema repository
initially for JSON Schemas,
[https://github.com/snowplow/iglu/wiki](https://github.com/snowplow/iglu/wiki)

It's the first new product since we started work on Snowplow two and a half
years ago. The idea is that you register your JSON Schemas in an Iglu repo and
then software like Snowplow can go fetch the Schemas to check that incoming
JSONs pass validation.

There's also "Iglu Central" which is like Rubygems.org or Maven Central, but
for schemas instead of code.

------
Flolagale
We're working on [http://jokund.com](http://jokund.com), a very easy to use
blog platform: you type your article in an email and just send it to
my.blog.name@jokund.com, it creates your blog. No signup form, no password.
You can customize 'my.blog.name' to whatever you want, and in your email you
can use font sizes, bold, attach pictures...

I also work on [http://mailin.io](http://mailin.io), a node.js smtp server
that listens for emails, parses them and posts them as json to the url of your
choice.

~~~
livestyle
Really cool product!

I submitted you to ProductHunt.

[http://www.producthunt.com/posts/jokund](http://www.producthunt.com/posts/jokund)

------
yaronl_elh
I'm working on SAPpack, which is a Password manager tailored for SAP
Consultants and developers [http://www.sappack.com/](http://www.sappack.com/)
it helps you connect to everything SAP securely and easily with no setup.

Plus I have my side project, which is called
[http://mynativemap.com/](http://mynativemap.com/) It's basically a list of
Google maps in local languages, Because I hate when Google maps automatically
chooses the language to use, So this forces the variable in the URL.

------
istoselidas
I am using rss a lot, I've tried almost all of the popular solutions but I
didn't find some specific features I need, Like knowing which rss feeds I
usually skip, which I read the title and pass and which I actually click and
read.

I created a fetcher/bookmarker for storing the information I am interested in
[https://github.com/johndel/freeze](https://github.com/johndel/freeze)

Right now you can just connect rss but I'd like to add facebook, twitter,
stackoverflow, github and youtube updates and of course a powerful search.

------
davexunit
A game engine called Sly (formerly guile-2d). It's written in Guile Scheme and
implements a functional reactive programming API and allows developers to
build games iteratively from their REPL. It's still missing a lot of features,
but it's slowly coming together.

[https://gitorious.org/sly/sly/](https://gitorious.org/sly/sly/)

[http://dthompson.us/functional-reactive-programming-in-
schem...](http://dthompson.us/functional-reactive-programming-in-scheme-with-
guile-2d.html)

------
gabceb
[http://www.smartvaletparking.com](http://www.smartvaletparking.com)

SmartValet is an app that allow people to interact with valet parking
locations via mobile apps to improve their experience when valet parking their
vehicles. Some of the features of using SmartValet are paying with credit
cards, requesting a car pickup and up to date information about your parked
car (cost, time, etc). SmartValet also provides a dashboard for the valet
parking location with awesome reports and real-time location information.

------
andrewflnr
A malloc implementation:
[https://github.com/andrewf/scarymalloc](https://github.com/andrewf/scarymalloc)
. The idea was to have a simple, low overhead implementation that still has
the potential to be performant, not that I've gotten around to benchmarking
it. I'm working on a leaner system of headers where the free-list pointers are
stored in the payloads of free blocks instead of the bodies, and the footer of
one block is the header for the next (if there is one).

------
wturner
Working on a library of videos that teach programming basics ( and advanced
topics ) using JavaScript and the Web Audio API.

[http://learnwebaudio.com](http://learnwebaudio.com)
[http://learnwebaudio.com/portfolio_item.html](http://learnwebaudio.com/portfolio_item.html)

There are a lot of books and tutorial videos that teach programming to those
interested in video games but not much in the way of teaching people who
already have familiarity in the creative digital audio space.

------
indrekv
I'm working on a local multiplayer Zombie Platformer called ZombieRun. It's
retro style game with the aim to remind us that gaming is the most fun with
your buddies in the same room with you. It allows up to 4 players play as on
team or against each other. Living dead, guns and superpowers that's what's
ZombieRun is all about.

I'm working toward releasing the game in the end of summer for PC-s and a few
months later on Android.

More info: [http://zombierun.eu](http://zombierun.eu)

------
brwalker
I just finished version 1 of my product called Pushed. It's an on premise
mobile push notification server for companies that don't want to utilize cloud
providers for this service. It supports iOS and Android. It includes some
unique features like encrypting secondary content as well as Active Directory
intergration for user authentication. Check it out here
[http://www.abrumpo.com/Products?p=pushed](http://www.abrumpo.com/Products?p=pushed)

------
four
• iOS app using Multipeer Connectivity Framework for personal medical
information communication • A healthcare social network • Curriculum for my
child and I to learn programming together - without spending all the time
staring at screens. Using drawings, machinery, logic problems and so on. • An
online clearinghouse for running in Boston., Then D.C. • Web back-end for
tracking my $$ balances from SMS/email expense itemization: I send an email
for an expense, it sends back my new balance.

------
Jhsto
Blog engine in Go. Just a side-project though, but it has been fun.
[https://github.com/9uuso/vertigo](https://github.com/9uuso/vertigo)

------
tehwebguy
Royalty-free music site specifically for YouTube + independent musicians. Two
months old, 3200 users, 181 tracks and ~350 videos (YouTube search count is
fuzzy)

Site: [http://www.sovndwave.com](http://www.sovndwave.com)

Screenshot of my dashboard for fun:
[http://i.imgur.com/icmw74u.png](http://i.imgur.com/icmw74u.png)

To use a track you must include an attribution that includes a unique URL.
That's what the "clicks" on that page refer to.

------
krrishd
I'm working on improving technology used everyday in education through open
source.

Specifically, right now I'm working with a brand new school to get their
technology started, and in the process learning about what they're looking for
in their software that's different from existing solutions.

Right now, the copy on the site is really confusing (new site coming out in a
week) but here it is: [http://opensourceschool.co](http://opensourceschool.co)

------
aaronandy
We just launched [http://andersonspeed.com](http://andersonspeed.com), where
we combine automotive data from several different APIs and home-grown
databases to create custom service logs for specific vehicles, which we sell
as actual printed books.

It's been fun to take the "low technology" solution (i.e., printed pen-on-
paper record keeping) and inject it with some high-technology magic
(customized dynamic content creation, etc).

------
widmogrod
I'm working on DOM diff JS library. [https://github.com/widmogrod/jef#dom-
diff](https://github.com/widmogrod/jef#dom-diff)

------
hunt
I'm working on an X11 tiling window manager that behaves quite similarly to
vim. It is my first C project, so I am learning a lot as I go.

I feel it has unique features that were missing from other WMs, such as vim's
use of operators, modes and motions.

For example, you can kill 3 clients with a command similar to q3c.

Project is hosted over at github:
[https://github.com/HarveyHunt/howm/tree/develop](https://github.com/HarveyHunt/howm/tree/develop)

------
Buetol
Building an open-source forum-as-a-service platform, so
schools/companies/friends can have a cool place to speak online. I hope this
will be cool and appreciated.

~~~
KajMagnus
That's interesting. Is there any demo running online? I'm also building forum
software, [http://www.debiki.com/forum/#/](http://www.debiki.com/forum/#/)

You're aware about Discourse, [http://discourse.org](http://discourse.org), I
suppose? How is your software different from Discourse?

~~~
Buetol
Not yet, a previous vision was [http://kioto.io](http://kioto.io) but now I'm
switching to something less pie-in-the-sky. If you want to know more about it,
just email me! (see my profile)

------
hrvbr
I've just finished a clean-looking alternative to Twitlonger and Pastebin,
with Markdown support.

The last thing on my to-do list is that the site should be named 1p.cx but I'm
still waiting for the domain name (bought tuesday) to be activated.

So you can check it at
[http://1pcx.azurewebsites.net/](http://1pcx.azurewebsites.net/)

For another source of inspiration, I've discovered faviconit.com recently,
it's a useful little tool I intend to use again.

------
chipsy
I am making a "paddle game synthesizer." It is a Pong-style game engine that
is designed to have all game parameters be easy/fun to tune, from the game's
physics and logic upwards to the audiovisuals. It also includes connectivity
options so that MIDI devices can be used to control parameters.

In parallel with this project I am also working on a longer-term software
sound synthesis project - a framework containing synthesizers, effects, and
sequencers.

------
gabemart
I'm working on a hobby project called vidyabuzz [1]. It's a search engine /
instant newspaper for video games. You give it the name of a video game that's
been in the news lately (or a studio, or a developer) and it gives you a bunch
of article snippets in a newspaper-esque format.

It's just a toy, but I'm interested in the format for more serious
applications in the future.

[1] [http://vidyabuzz.com](http://vidyabuzz.com)

------
db42
I just finished working/updating on these three apps:

\- 1000 WPM ([http://bit.ly/wpm1000](http://bit.ly/wpm1000)) – Spritz-style
speed Reader for iPhone and iPad with Pocket integration

\- Track your productivity ([http://bit.ly/1iPr8ye](http://bit.ly/1iPr8ye)) –
Chrome extension

\- QuickFill ([http://bit.ly/Tsrte5](http://bit.ly/Tsrte5)) – Handy Clipboard
for iPhone and iPad

------
fitzpasd
Nothing overly exciting, but I've started a blog recently at
shanefitzpatrick.io and am working on a Ghost theme inspired by Google's
recent Material Design.

------
dewey
I built a small site to track your hackernews karma/comment/submission count:

[https://hn.notmyhostna.me/](https://hn.notmyhostna.me/)

------
loupereira
I am working on Thunder Defense and building Anti-Big Brother tools to help
the general public protect their privacy. The goal is to help create awareness
about potential privacy threats with simple to use tools. It's not meant for
tech savvy people or hackers but the general population.

My first tool is called Webcam Blocker Pro which protects your audio and video
inputs.

[http://www.thunderdefense.com](http://www.thunderdefense.com)

~~~
lawl
I don't mean to offend you but I watched your promo video and it just
_screams_ FUD.

Basically scamming not tech savvy people out of their money?

Your product has _nothing_ to do with what's a firewalls job and yet you claim
your product is better and cheaper?

Also if someone has access to your microphone and webcam they probably have a
trojan on your box. So I don't see how a your software product could prevent a
trojan from simply enabling it again. And no you can not protect against that
in any way. Which is _exactly_ the reason why people (including me) put tape
over their webcam. Because a trojan can't rip that off.

~~~
loupereira
No offense taken, appreciate the input. It's a matter of perspective, like
most things. If you are indeed infected with a Trojan that simply re-enables
your microphone and webcam after they've been disabled, the software is
designed to inform you of that. I don't know of any firewall or anti-virus
program that does that, do you? That being said, this certainly isn't a
replacement for firewall or anti-virus protection, it just does a better job
of making it easier for non-technical users to easily disable and re-enable
their devices.

------
synunlimited
Just finished up a site that displays the World Cup results with the arena the
game is being played at in the background. Still working to make it a little
bit better but just wanted to get the functionality in. It uses the Software
for Good API [http://worldcup.sfg.io/](http://worldcup.sfg.io/)

[https://github.com/friss/worldcup](https://github.com/friss/worldcup)

------
brenfrow
I'm working a simple Medium like blogging engine, except I wanted to add a
customizable reading experience for the user. try
[http://www.discusr.com](http://www.discusr.com) for the site and
[http://www.discusr.com/post/12/Fear-and-Hope-with-
Spacephobi...](http://www.discusr.com/post/12/Fear-and-Hope-with-Spacephobia)
for an example read.

------
n3on_net
I'm working on a platform that allows everyone create HTML5 and mobile games
directly in the browser without any programming knowledge. Still in a very
early stage. First MVP will come in a month.

screenshot: [http://goo.gl/rLVcM6](http://goo.gl/rLVcM6) some devlog videos:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/symplatonix](https://www.youtube.com/user/symplatonix)

~~~
ilaksh
So basically it installs a whole bunch of stuff in one container automatically
and then does a commit to save the image?

~~~
n3on_net
More or less. "Container" and "Commit" are probably not so good choices here
because it doesn't create repositories for you. But yeah, it makes a lot of
stuff automatically. At the end the editor creates a game JSON file that
specifies everything in the game and is interpreted by the engine. But the
enduser don't have to think about it.

The platform has three components. 1\. game portal for
playing/rating/commenting... of games 2. The assets market to find and/or
share game assets and 3. the game editor

Basically the editor workflow is:

For every game you need game assets like graphics and sounds. You can upload
your own assets or import assets which were shared in the community. Then
using these assets you make gameobjects by grag&drop. You can define all kind
of properties for the objects like velocity, animations and so so. To make
interactions (e.g. fire where a key is pressed or play explosion animation on
collision) you define event rules by selecting specific conditions and
actions. By creating more of objects and rules you make your game. After your
game is finished you can save it on the platform and/or import as android/ios
file. But the MVP will allow only webgames in the beginning.

There are already a lot of great game editors, but I hate installing stuff or
searching for the assets, so wanted something more integrated all in one place
without entry barriers.

~~~
ilaksh
Sounds very powerful.

------
PanMan
I just released [http://burgerfest.nl](http://burgerfest.nl) which is a
skinned version of a flapy-bird clone, as promo for a party (yesterday). I
also build a physical interface where you could play the game by hitting a big
red button. And a big scoreboard consisting of 63 incandescent lights, which I
control with an arduino and 21 relays. One of my first arduino projects, which
was fun.

------
fundamental
ZynAddSubFX - an open source synthesizer which due to some architectural flaws
has spawned the need for a subproject of librtosc which is a hard realtime
safe implementation of the OSC serialization protocol and a dispatch system to
go along with it.

[http://zynaddsubfx.sf.net](http://zynaddsubfx.sf.net)

[https://github.com/fundamental/rtosc](https://github.com/fundamental/rtosc)

------
gkoberger
I'm working on an on-demand developer hub for APIs or software. Basically,
dev.yourstartup.com. I want everyone to be able to have beautiful,
Stripe/Twitter/Parse quality documentation. Fully customizable, all docs are
collaborative (like a wiki) and versioned, support section, API signup, sync
with Git(Hub), error lookup, blog/changelog, etc.

(If you're interested in beta testing, email me at my username at gmail)

------
coderjames
I'm building a robot to drag around a ribbon toy for my cats. It supports
either autonomous motion or receiving commands from a PC via a wireless link.

------
JDDunn9
Building an open source CMS for creating single page apps using AngularJS.

Trying to build a low-cost ($4-$5k retail) mobile robotic platform to function
as a robot butler.

------
hmcfletch
A ruby gem that takes an RGB triplet and gives you a color name. Been using
the XKCD Color Survey dataset ([http://blog.xkcd.com/2010/05/03/color-survey-
results/](http://blog.xkcd.com/2010/05/03/color-survey-results/)) to find
mappings for the color space to names. It has been a pretty interesting little
project. Color is a pretty interesting topic.

~~~
TheLoneWolfling
Hmm... Just nearest color in the CILAB colorspace? Or what?

Color is fascinating, I agree. Or rather the human perception thereof. Same
with sound.

~~~
hmcfletch
I have been experimenting with a bunch of different ways of do things, but Lab
nearest neighbor is one of the ones that has been working well.

I think that the gem will have a bunch of different options so you can choose
and play with different methods of doing it.

------
napolux
Just started the design phase for a little iOS8 (spritekit + swift) game...
I've opened a dev blog about it, but it's all private for now :-)

------
JamesAn
Flash (SWF) player written in ARM assembler (personal project). The declining
usage of the former, and the unproductivity of using the latter, are
cheerfully dismissed.
[http://flashasm.wordpress.com/](http://flashasm.wordpress.com/)

Web-app with TAPI computer/telephony integration, for receptionists and
telephone answering services (business project) Website not finished.

------
Brabon
I'm porting an Android app to iOS with no prior knowledge of Obj-C. It's a
load capacity calculator for yarders used in the logging industry.

Dealing with the differences between Java/Android and Obj-C/iOS has been both
interesting and frustrating at times.

[https://github.com/Brabon/Mobile-Anchor-Capacity-
System](https://github.com/Brabon/Mobile-Anchor-Capacity-System)

------
michaelmior
Automated schema design for NoSQL databases[1], which admittedly is incredibly
broad. Currently I'm working on a workload driven tool to select appropriate
column families in Cassandra. The hope is that a similar approach will be
viable in other NoSQL databases (e.g. MongoDB, Redis).

[http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=2602624](http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=2602624)

------
marclave
I have been contributing to an open-source project called JASPER
[http://jasperproject.github.io/](http://jasperproject.github.io/). I
contributed by making a Twitter and Google Calendar Module
([http://jasperproject.github.io/documentation/modules/](http://jasperproject.github.io/documentation/modules/))!Check
it out.

-ml

------
mohene1
Customized Cookbook

=], I have a cookie/muffin recipe generator. Instead on a cookbook with
limited recipes, the generator can be customized (produces recipes based on a
user's preferences).

Baked Goods are grouped by type (e.g. chocolate chip cookie). The generator
generates a unique recipe each time you click on a type of cookie/muffin.

[http://www.easierbaking.com](http://www.easierbaking.com)

------
thrush
I'm working with an awesome team to revolutionize how companies enable their
employees to access apps. We want to make the workplace a better place. It's
more of a nested set of projects, but hopefully it counts.

Join us! We are growing fast and have tons of openings.
[https://www.okta.com/company/careers.html](https://www.okta.com/company/careers.html)

------
mhluongo
We're working on a mobile app to help people spend bitcoin at Target &
Starbucks- the successor of coinforcoffee.com. I'm focused mostly on the
backend (Python / Django) while waiting for a designer friend to give us comps
for the app.

I'm also working on a web app where folks can exchange their gift cards for
bitcoin - cardforcoin.com. It's Python / Django / Angular.

------
dfox
Recently I started to again actually have enough of free time to continue in
improving my toy implementation of Scheme (called dfsch,
[http://dfsch.org/](http://dfsch.org/)) into something that is not a toy, but
really usable. Given the fact that two months ago I actually sold an app
written in dfsch it seems that it might be actually useful.

------
javon
I'm working on a small webapp for music discovery. My friends and I share a
lot of music, but it's hard to find a good point to start listening. So I made
www.goodnot.es. It queues up the best 5 songs of any artist and plays them for
you. It's been super fun to work on and I use it regularly.

link: [http://www.goodnot.es](http://www.goodnot.es)

------
thefate
I’m working on an online platform to store and share raw footage from action
cameras like gopro / contour and others.

We’re working on things like GPS support, real slow-motion and generally
designed to work better with raw footage.

[https://boldkit.com/](https://boldkit.com/) and your feedback is welcome at
andy@boldkit.com (use ASKHNKIT code to get extra space)

~~~
thefate
Here’s an example of what I mean by GPS support:
[https://boldkit.com/v/gidxXqcj](https://boldkit.com/v/gidxXqcj)

(the file is uploaded separately by the *gliders unless the camera has that
capability)

And here’s an example of how a profile might look like:
[https://boldkit.com/serge-shakuto](https://boldkit.com/serge-shakuto)

------
mburst
I've been working on [http://www.problemotd.com/](http://www.problemotd.com/)
for the past few months now. It's a site for people who are in to programming
and logic puzzles. A new one goes up every day Mon-Fri. I definitely need to
step up my marketing game though as traffic has been rather static over the
past month.

------
mahadazad
I am working on [http://www.qrunched.com](http://www.qrunched.com) a very
advance QR code generator

------
presty
I'm building a basic CRUD app ([http://clj-notes.herokuapp.com/](http://clj-
notes.herokuapp.com/)) to showcase some backend libraries
([https://github.com/meta-x](https://github.com/meta-x)) for Clojure/Ring that
I built and also as a way to learn Clojurescript and Om

------
YousefED
Besides working on my startup
[http://www.tweetbeam.com](http://www.tweetbeam.com) (twitter wall), I'm
currently working on open sourcing a collection of angularjs directives for
Elasticsearch. Preview at [http://www.elasticui.com](http://www.elasticui.com)
(feedback welcome)

------
irremediable
Currently I'm taking a few weeks' holiday, so I'm making sure I work on _no_
projects in the next week or so!

The projects I'm eventually going to return to are the following:

* Data analysis for a property search engine.

* Build some demonstrations for an engineering course I'm going to teach.

* (Longer term) Try to tie brain perfusion data to brain health, and hence predict dementia onset.

------
thakobyan
I'm trying to create a platform that connects multiple blogging platforms
together. In other words, if you are a blogger/writer and have an account in
multiple places (medium, tumblr, etc..) you can write your article in one
place and we can post it to all connected platforms. Similar to bufferapp.com
but for blogging. What do you think?

------
crt000
Machine learning predictions for everybody (still an early prototype!):

[http://datapal.io](http://datapal.io)

------
chrisgd
An algorithmic trading model. I have been investing for 2 months on my own and
hope to open an investing firm in 2 years or less

~~~
noname123
You trading equity, options, futures? What's your strategy, stat arb,
directional, delta-neutral? What's your broker? Lime/IB/Lightspeed/DMA? What's
your tech stack? C/Java/Scala/GPU?

~~~
chrisgd
Equity, directional. Using trade king right now but no tech developed. Once I
prove out my model works, would look into the tech side. Using excel right
now.

~~~
noname123
Nice. I'm trading delta-neutral, volatility strategies on options using
Interactive Brokers API. Right now trade entry is automated, but I do
adjustments and closing trades manually. I spent a lot of time on tech,
digging deep into C/messaging queues/distributed backtesting/event processing
but I think best to use Excel instead of worrying about tech.

~~~
chrisgd
Good stuff. I might need to work with you to get mine working!

~~~
noname123
Nah, bro. Unless you want help on how to lose money on the market and also
give more commission to your broker. If you're in the right area, they have
Algo Trading meetup's or regular trading meetup's where some peeps maybe do
algo-trading. e.g.,

You may find this helpful for what you're trying to do for equity trading,

[http://blog.quantopian.com/gary-chan-on-pairs-trading-
presen...](http://blog.quantopian.com/gary-chan-on-pairs-trading-presentation-
from-nyc-algorithmic-trading-meetup/)

[http://www.godotfinance.com/workingpapers/](http://www.godotfinance.com/workingpapers/)

~~~
chrisgd
This is great! thanks

------
t__crayford
I'm working on my startup: [http://yellerapp.com](http://yellerapp.com). It's
a smarter exception tracker, with a severe emphasis on helping you diagnose
exceptions faster through better analysis.

Last week I shipped time series graphs for all your exceptions, and now I'm
working on some new client libraries.

~~~
Pratheeswaran
Good one. Best wishes for your success.

------
rrradical
A Haskell game engine. It's still in the early hacking phases, but I'm going
to do a full writeup and code dump soon.

------
hexsprite
I'm working on a new productivity app for startup entrepreneurs who are
feeling unfocused and overwhelmed. It schedules your work in your calendar,
keeps it up to date and gives you helpful notifications so you stay on track
with your most important work. [http://focuster.com](http://focuster.com)

~~~
hexsprite
originally wrote the app with Django backend and Angular frontend. Currently
re-writing using Meteor.

------
pm
Working on a git GUI client called Rook, because I'm too unoriginal to do
anything else, and I'm just sick of looking at all the ideas I could work on
and not doing them.

Oh and working on building a controllable PSU Arduino shield with friends (for
which I'm writing the software and learning electronics). That's actually fun!

------
patrickg
I am working on a database publishing software (= xml to pdf) based on LuaTeX
([http://speedata.github.io/publisher/index.html](http://speedata.github.io/publisher/index.html))
- actually this is my main source of income (creating product catalogs and
such for big companies).

------
dturnbull
I started a blog about the Meteor JavaScript framework:
[http://meteortips.com](http://meteortips.com) I've been working on the web
for a long while now (about a decade) but it's been a while since I've thrown
myself this deep into the web development side of things. :)

------
plumeria
We are planning new features and design for our tool aimed at compiler
students: [https://github.com/pygram/pygram](https://github.com/pygram/pygram)
There is a demo hosted in Heroku, details in the link above.

We are deciding if changing to Javascript and what other features to support.

------
farmdawgnation
I've been spending some time working on a view first development framework
that sits on top of Node and Express! It's called vain (because it cares only
about its presentation... layer. Yuk yuk.)

[https://github.com/farmdawgnation/vain](https://github.com/farmdawgnation/vain)

------
silentinteract
Been working on growing this new blog at
[http://silentinteraction.com](http://silentinteraction.com) and testing out
some new product ideas I have. Currently working on a lot of client work.
Doing contract gigs in the meantime, while trying to build some online
products.

------
canercandan
In my free time, I contribute to the project uCoin [1], protocol + softwares
building P2P crypto-currencies based on individuals and Universal Dividend.
It's based on WoT as opposed to bitcoin-like cryptocurrency based on PoW. [1]
[http://ucoin.io](http://ucoin.io)

~~~
cabalamat
You probably want to get your landing page proof-read since it contains a
number of spelling and grammatical errors.

------
ahmednuaman
I've been working on [http://trailers.flix.ie](http://trailers.flix.ie), I'm
looking to finish the main site off soon, but trying to figure out the best
way to get background video/media to work on tablet and mobile or what's the
next best solution.

------
mediascreen
Right now in Istanbul on a six week vacation from my a long term consulting
gig (in Sweden). Using the entire vacation to improve and get some traction
for Analytics portfolio, a multisite web analytics dashboard.

[https://analyticsportfolio.com/](https://analyticsportfolio.com/)

------
JoshTheGeek
I'm working on an app for my school's bell schedule, and a website to go with
it. I've already created an app for the school newspaper:
[http://joshuaoldenburg.com/apps/steinbrenner-
oracle](http://joshuaoldenburg.com/apps/steinbrenner-oracle)

------
alasdair_
A price history guide for magic: the gathering cards (soon, other
collectibles) at [http://www.mtgprice.com](http://www.mtgprice.com)

It's on app engine - something that was pretty horrible to start on but is
much better now that I'm aware of most of the hidden constraints.

------
vasusen
I am currently working on an app that let's you send messages which can only
be read in certain a moonlight - similar to the moon letters in The Hobbit.
Trying to tie digital messages to the real world. MoonLetter
[http://moonletter.com](http://moonletter.com)

~~~
johnpur
This is completely awesome :).

------
qhoc
I am creating what the next DIY hangout place should be:
[http://www.wisrr.com/](http://www.wisrr.com/)

Basically you can say it's a child of Pinterest and DIY Message Board. If you
ask question on how to fix your house, you know people want to see the pic of
your mess.

Mobile app coming.

------
noufalibrahim
A C library that allows querying system and process information. The aim is to
support multiple platforms and then write wrappers for the library in several
higher level languages.
[https://github.com/nibrahim/cpslib](https://github.com/nibrahim/cpslib)

------
KajMagnus
I'm working on a discussion system for forums and blogs, which is hopefully
going to help people understand each other better and solve problems in
society more efficiently. (Well, that's a goal alyway.)
[http://www.debiki.com](http://www.debiki.com)

------
kidlogic
Business: [http://www.protoexchange.com](http://www.protoexchange.com) \- A
freelance Hardware community. We match you to experts who can help solve your
hardware headaches :D

Side-project: A/B Testing tool that compares metrics between two completely
different websites!

------
cj
Been working on Localize.js, a javascript library + SaaS for translating
websites: [https://localizejs.com/](https://localizejs.com/). Screenshot:
[http://i.imgur.com/KpULrEs.png](http://i.imgur.com/KpULrEs.png)

------
braindead_in
We are working on a MTurk like system for audio/video transcription. We have
developed a four step process to ensure that the accuracy as high as possible
irrespective of the difficultly level of the file.

Check it out at [https://scribie.com](https://scribie.com)

~~~
rokhayakebe
If your cost of transcription is above 10-15 cents/minute email me at 1000app
at gmail and I can give you some feedback on how to get there.

If you are already below, then Kudos.

~~~
braindead_in
Cost of transcription is not really the problem. The problem is quality.

~~~
rokhayakebe
I agree, I learned you have to have both human + machine to do this
efficiently and with quality.

------
jwcrux
I'm finishing up an open source phishing framework called gophish
([http://github.com/jordan-wright/gophish](http://github.com/jordan-
wright/gophish)). It's written in golang and angular, and has a full REST api
and web frontend.

------
ThomPete
Working on Ghostnote which is a contextual notes & todo app. It allow you to
add notes to Folders, Files, Applications, Documents open in applications and
even URLs.

Don't think there is anything like it out there.

It will look kind of like this:

[http://grab.by/xJIG](http://grab.by/xJIG)

~~~
mcintyre1994
This sounds interesting, but the URL isn't working (404). Nor is
ghostnote.com/uploads (same 404), and ghostnote.com redirects to
"ghostnote.net the drum builder's community".

~~~
ThomPete
Sorry I was an idiot should be fixed now.

------
Pratheeswaran
I am working on a side project -
[http://www.kopyscreen.com/](http://www.kopyscreen.com/)

started this to learn Go lang, but with the interests shown by some of my
friends, slowly building it into a website during the weekends. I am hoping to
complete it soon.

~~~
mohene1
How is this different than copy and pasting to Paint. What different does this
do?

~~~
Pratheeswaran
To be honest, I started working on this and then trying to find a best fit for
the tool :)

my current plan is to build KopyScreen into a light-weight-paint-like online
tool for use-cases like Bug Reporting, UI Review, etc.

------
ChuckMcM
Mostly an educational operating system/monitor (and a platform to run it on)
that is between Arduino/Processing and Linux in complexity to provide a
platform for teaching the 'mid-layer' of computer science people who have had
at least Algebra level mathematics.

------
S4M
A webapp to give students in Junior High school maths exercise. I built some
code to understand a bit basic algebra. The site is here:
[http://www.magako.com](http://www.magako.com), although on a very beta
version (I'd say alpha, in fact).

------
olegp
[https://starthq.com](https://starthq.com) \- a browser extension that lets
you search across all your cloud services, here's the API:
[https://starthq.com/developers](https://starthq.com/developers)

------
rakoo
I'm building a Bittorrent Sync alternative aimed at ease of use to solve
[http://www.xkcd.com/949/](http://www.xkcd.com/949/):

[https://github.com/rakoo/rakoshare](https://github.com/rakoo/rakoshare)

~~~
findjashua
Just out of curiosity, why not just share it through Google Drive? 15 gb is
more than enough even for bluray.

~~~
rakoo
I want a Free-as-in-free-speech alternative. I also don't want users to depend
on yet another third-party (do you remember Megaupload ?), and I certainly
don't want someone to know who shares what with you.

------
iagooar
I'm a co-founder of Podigee, a podcast publishing platform, batteries
included:

[https://www.podigee.com](https://www.podigee.com)

The backend runs on Rails + PostgreSQL, the frontend is a mix of Rails and
AngularJS. Also, we run dedicated download / stream servers.

------
PurplePanda
Experimenting with ways of having automatic memory management without either
traditional garbage collection or reference counting, but rather by finding
proofs of nonliveness at compile time. Trying to find under what language
restrictions such a thing might be possible.

~~~
thomaslee
You may already be aware of it, but sounds something along the lines of
lifetimes in Rust:

[http://rustbyexample.com/lifetime.html](http://rustbyexample.com/lifetime.html)

~~~
PurplePanda
Thank you, I'll look into it. I haven't studied Rust.

------
shadesandcolour
A side project iOS app that keeps track of movies, tv shows, books and video
games you want to watch/read/play. Mostly because it will let you know with a
notification when something is releasing or when it is added to
netflix/iTunes/paperback etc.

------
viggity
just recently launched a service that will let you create interactive
dashboards (pivot charts) off of your excel files. Got a huge influx of beta
sign ups from HN and ProductHunt.com.

General Site: [http://www.machete.io](http://www.machete.io)

Example Boards:

$4.4B in startup funding:
[http://www.machete.io/board/view/seed_db_funding_rounds/157a...](http://www.machete.io/board/view/seed_db_funding_rounds/157a518b-cbf2-4bde-84b4-98cfa0bc15ba)

All Penalties in NFL's 2013 Season:
[http://www.machete.io/board/view/NFL_2013_Penalties/3731630c...](http://www.machete.io/board/view/NFL_2013_Penalties/3731630c-e064-4d4c-a152-82d92997713f)

~~~
emilioolivares
This is very cool. Are you using D3 for data visualization? What is your
stack?

~~~
viggity
main engine is dc.js (which builds off of d3 and crossfilter.js). all three
libraries have big learning curve, machete's goal is to make it accessible to
non-devs. We're looking at targeting devs that don't want to learn yet another
3 frameworks. If you're already familiar with the three (which we are), it
makes a great prototyping tool then you can re-do it to add the bajillion
features that we purposefully left out of machete.

------
sidlr
I am working on AlteredMe([http://brazil.altd.me](http://brazil.altd.me))
altering the way we interact in major events, starting with sports. via
commentary/audio/emotes highly contextual experience rather than just text

------
rusher81572
I am working on this Amazon S3 client that is getting good reviews

[http://www.softpedia.com/get/Internet/Other-Internet-
Related...](http://www.softpedia.com/get/Internet/Other-Internet-
Related/Phillip-Tribble-Cloud-Explorer.shtml)

------
dsplatonov
Working on my start-up "Staply [https://www.staply.co](https://www.staply.co)
" \- smart messenger for groups. From user prospective - it is a web-based
dropbox folder with messenger. Planning to participate in next YC.

------
paukiatwee
I working on open source personal finance app (Web, Android and probably iOS).
It will be small and simple enough to deploy to Heroku's free dyno without any
hosting fee.

I know out there have a lot already, but I want a modern and open source
version of it (Web + Mobile app).

------
mattdeboard
I'm tryign to recreate Ticket To Ride boardgame in Clojure w/ Neo4j
[https://github.com/mattdeboard/ticket-to-
ride](https://github.com/mattdeboard/ticket-to-ride)

Work stress over the past week or so has forced a break though

------
Ap0c
We are working on solving e-commerce logistics issues within Africa.

Effectively an outsourced warehouse and logistics engine which enables
e-commerce sites to be able to sell items throughout africa.

[http://www.parcelninja.co.za](http://www.parcelninja.co.za)

------
matthiasb
I built this video tutorial for Citrix XenApp this weekend:
[http://codebazaar.blogspot.com/2014/06/install-and-
configure...](http://codebazaar.blogspot.com/2014/06/install-and-configure-
citrix-xenapp-65.html)

------
ziyadb
I'm working on a blog that is intended for aspiring founders to gain some
inspiration and share their stories,
[http://buildingof.com](http://buildingof.com)

Email me (in profile) if you have any ideas or would like to share your story.

------
dannyr
I'm a big fan of the US Soccer team.

I built an Android app last year and continue to add content to it.

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.usmnt360.a...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.usmnt360.android)

------
zubairov
I am building a JavaScript widget that give you access to over 10 different
sources of contact data and storage services, check it out at
[http://www.elastic.io/product#samples](http://www.elastic.io/product#samples)

------
mattt416
I'm working on WFH.io ([https://www.wfh.io](https://www.wfh.io)), which
provides job listings for remote tech-based employment. The site is still
pretty basic in functionality, but is slowly picking up traction.

------
shawnk
I am working on a project to help ecommerce shoppers get a super micro loan to
pay for next day shipping. Think of it as Max levchin new startup"Affirm" but
just for next day shipping to shipping that cost over $20+... To the top we
will go!!!

------
namanyayg
Just launched an extremely simple tool for categorizing and displaying my
favorite free fonts, Pretty Open Type. [http://namanyayg.github.io/pretty-
open-type/](http://namanyayg.github.io/pretty-open-type/)

------
lnanek2
A fashion finder for Google Glass! Public beta that you can sideload available
here: [https://acemoda.com/](https://acemoda.com/)

Still a long road to walk polishing it and getting it into the official My
Glass console, though.

------
mirovarga
I'm working on a RESTful API to run CasperJS scripts online plus an online IDE
built on top of the API.

The IDE has quite a number of users so I hope it's useful.

You can check it up at [http://ide.casperbox.com](http://ide.casperbox.com)

------
haosdent
Cgroup on JVM.
[https://github.com/haosdent/jcgroup](https://github.com/haosdent/jcgroup) You
could use this library to limit the CPU shares, Disk I/O speed, Network
bandwidth and etc of a thread.

------
rudexpunx
I am working on my hobby project [http://techpost.com](http://techpost.com)
which is basically manually built tech post index.

Other than that, I am developing few small websites, and still selling and
brokering domain names.

------
hamburg
Ah, self-promotion opportunity! :)

Just finished a little helper app (arrange windows on the screen) for Mac:
[http://www.zonesformac.com](http://www.zonesformac.com)

About to start work on a 3D game engine. Reviewing the required maths now.

------
andrew_isidoro
We're working on Typefonts ([http://typefonts.org](http://typefonts.org)), a
font discovery platform that allows designers to find beautiful typefaces
quickly and easily.

Already have hundreds of beta signups waiting.

------
PerfectElement
I'm working on an online intake forms web app
([http://intakeq.com](http://intakeq.com)). I built it initially for my wife,
who's a nutritionist, but there are a few other people using it now.

~~~
emilioolivares
Great idea and nice execution. How do you do HIPAA compliance, I hear it's not
easy.

------
eftpotrm
I'm working on a site for enthusiasts of construction toys - initially Meccano
/ Erector but not system tied, they're just what I know best :-) Model
galleries, plans, collection management and sales facilities for dealers.

------
endriju
I'm building Google Fusion Tables competitor called EXMERG
[http://www.exmerg.com](http://www.exmerg.com)

It starts to look like a reporting tool, but the main purpose is merging
datasets based on common columns.

------
RomanPushkin
[http://taskthemall.com/](http://taskthemall.com/)

My own vision on easy checklists for managing other people (and myself). It's
50/50 made, hope I'll be able to finish it till the end of the year.

------
finspin
My weekend project is a script which tracks prices of used cars which I'm
interested in and saves the data to a Google spreadsheet. It will also notify
me via email if price for a car has dropped. I'm about half-way done.

~~~
prakster
Finspin,

Interested in learning more. Could connect you to the ex-cofounder of a
popular car parts company.

~~~
finspin
Yes, sure. Feel free to hit me up on my email, it's in my profile.

~~~
prakster
Um...I don't see it in your profile.

~~~
finspin
OK, now it should be visible.

------
alixander
Just finished up my first Android app:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.alixander....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.alixander.nutrihawk)

~~~
scope
hey, am just wondering when you say 'first android app', have you made other
apps for another os (iOS obviously) or this is your first app?

am intrested in knowing the "context switch" on app development, from iOS to
android and vice versa

~~~
alixander
First mobile app, I'm mostly a web developer

------
gregpasta
An easy to use opinionated reporting system in django.

[https://github.com/gregpinero/django-
mr_reports](https://github.com/gregpinero/django-mr_reports)

I'd love to get some feedback if anyone is interested.

~~~
emilioolivares
Very nice, I need something like this for my current Django app. Not at this
stage yet, but will definitely try it out once I get there. Thanks for
building this!

------
wesley
Nxt cryptocurrency built in java, with decentralized asset exchange and
digital goods store.

[http://nxt.org](http://nxt.org) [http://nxtforum.org](http://nxtforum.org)

------
twelvechairs
I'm writing a flexible working environment for getting things done. Its
intended to be usable for any field/task and should allow a lot of flexibility
in use (like real-time programmatic and interface additions).

------
ChikkaChiChi
Learning Go and finding a way to integrate the new Polymer initiative from
Google into node-webkit to start building Go GUI applications.

If Go can get some attention on the frontend, I think it's going to speed up
adoption even more.

------
gamebak
This is my startup [http://skyul.com](http://skyul.com) and right now I'm
implementing a proxy server in php. So mostly working for fun, I think this is
what's most important.

------
taber
I'm working on a website to help local DJ's find paying gigs. It's at
beathavenapp.com. There are solutions that DJ's use, but none of them are
designed specifically with local musicians in mind.

------
Bootvis
In order of time spent:

\- Since forever working on an actuarial cash flow model

\- Since a few months: risk management in the agrarian sector

\- Starting to look at the Kona (K) programming language

\- The Matadano crypto challenge, this project suffers under work load for the
other three.

------
lgmspb
We are now building a smart communication platform, where files and links are
never lost. Think of a shared folder with a chat built in.
[https://staply.co](https://staply.co)

Feedback is welcome.

~~~
kirillzubovsky
Can't tell you much about the service, since I haven't used it, but your
translation to Russian is flawed: "Обмен файлами начинается с _общениями_"
should be "... общения". my 2c :)

~~~
lgmspb
Thanks. We'll fix that :)

------
jsumrall
As the semester is ending this coming week, I'm making some android apps this
summer to help pad my resume/give-me-something-to-show for when I look for a
job next year. I'm making something like Yo.

------
mkal_tsr
I've got a monitoring service I'm spinning up that came from my main project
needing another monitoring service (one external, one internal) ... that's
coming along well and almost done, \o/

------
mstipetic
A friend and I are finishing an iPhone app right now, it should be out soon
[http://getlooksgood.com/](http://getlooksgood.com/) (the website is still
work in progress)

------
dully
Working on updating my current alarm clock app
[http://www.spinmealarm.com](http://www.spinmealarm.com) to have a social
aspect that will gamify your wake up experience.

~~~
el_duderino
Do you ever plan to bring this to Android? In this day and age, it'd be a
shame if you didn't.

------
aashaykumar92
Skanout, an Uber for your annoying searches. We run product searches to help
people get the products they want for the price they want.

[http://skanout.com/](http://skanout.com/)

------
digitalmentat
I'm working on a solution to multi-device sync and display of org-mode data.
Opensource software for self-install if you like and if there's wide enough
adoption I might try monetizing it.

~~~
osener
If/when you are looking for testers I'd be interested in helping out (had
something like this with dropbox integration on my to-do list forever).

------
arronroy
I've just launched an app for building D3.js charts online. Getting some
interesting people sign.

[https://app.chartblocks.com/tryme](https://app.chartblocks.com/tryme)

~~~
hanley
Looks cool. You should make some sample datasets available for the trial
accounts to play with.

~~~
arronroy
There are some if you go through the chart wizard but that's actually a good
idea - we should at least have one sample dataset in the dataset list.

------
AndyKelley
I am working on groovebasin [1], an open source music player server with a web
based user interface inspired by Amarok 1.4.

[1]: [http://groovebasin.com](http://groovebasin.com)

------
itisbiz
A web app to quickly record 'visits' .. visits by customers, meeting or event
attendees, etc [https://www.speedvisit.com](https://www.speedvisit.com)

------
buttscicles
I've been working on a little hosted websockets service, would like to ramp up
the pace though.

[https://preview.gorealtime.io/](https://preview.gorealtime.io/)

~~~
zo1
May I ask where you got your front page image? Stock photo site?

~~~
buttscicles
Apologies, I can't remember exactly where as I was trawling through various
free stock image sites at the time, but it may well have been somewhere on
this list which was posted to HN.

[https://medium.com/@dustin/stock-photos-that-dont-
suck-62ae4...](https://medium.com/@dustin/stock-photos-that-dont-
suck-62ae4bcbe01b)

~~~
zo1
Thanks very much! That's just what I was looking for.

------
iancarroll
I'm working on a simpler, faster, and cheaper to manage digital certificates:
TLS, S/MIME, code signing, etc. Right now, our prices are lower then any
current retail price.

------
hansonywu
[http://www.craftedbylove.com/#/](http://www.craftedbylove.com/#/) is my most
recent project. it is a showcase of beautiful web design.

------
minhajuddin
I am working on a hosted CMS with javascript templating and some neat features
like pagespeed integration, CDN publishing, design and content separation,
page generators etc,.

------
Vektorweg
I try to program games. But because i have too big plans and work alone, i
spend most of the time to write software that increases my productivity in
writing software.

------
auxbuss
I'm just getting back to [http://fndout.com](http://fndout.com) after a year
or so back building products with and for others.

------
komrade
I'm working on [https://studentloanhero.com](https://studentloanhero.com) It's
a tool to manage student loans with ease.

------
CMCDragonkai
I'm working on the Matrix. [http://matrix.ai/](http://matrix.ai/) Can't say
much than this at the moment though.

------
feint
As a side project I've been working on [http://saved.io](http://saved.io) a
simple way to store bookmarks across devices

------
petersouth
Building a free service that gets consumers small discounts or upgrades when
they buy a new car.

[http://NewCarDeal.net](http://NewCarDeal.net)

------
trevordev
Ive started to make a collaborative brainstorming tool
[http://ponderout.cloudapp.net/](http://ponderout.cloudapp.net/)

------
skizm
www.sleepmarrykill.com

I wanted to take node/redis for a spin and this was one of the more simple web
apps I could think of. There isn't any data in the system right now so don't
take the percentages too seriously.

I might add the ability for users to upload images so people could up make
funny trios and share them, but since this was more of a learning experience I
doubt I'll get that far before something else takes my interest.

~~~
xavierxf
It looks pretty cool but I think it would be nice if you could put the
instructions somewhere more visible. Maybe I'm just retarded but I couldn't
figure it out until I noticed the little question mark. Maybe somewhere on the
side rather than below.

~~~
skizm
Yea I'll fiddle around with the placement of that, or maybe just make the
popover be showing the first time you load the site.

------
nshm
CMUSphinx - open source speech recognition system
[http://cmusphinx.sourceforge.net](http://cmusphinx.sourceforge.net)

~~~
Aaronn
Any specific reason your still on sourceforge?

------
afaqurk
Working on a very simple web dashboard for monitoring linux server stats:
[http://linuxdash.com](http://linuxdash.com)

------
sparkzilla
I'm working on trying to get [http://newslines.org](http://newslines.org) on
the front page of Hacker News ;-)

------
melenaboija
I'm working on a coordinates storage service to be used for future mobile
projects.

[http://latitudr.org](http://latitudr.org)

------
raarky
A multi-color image search engine for streetwear in my spare time.

[http://www.inthatstyle.com/](http://www.inthatstyle.com/)

------
Lockyy
Currently working on a gem for ruby that extends Faker to allow you to produce
fake data related to RPGs. Weapons, characters, gods, spells etc.

------
terranstyler
I currently work on an automatic Piano agent (software only) that randomly
creates and plays well sounding melodies in the spirit of Chopin.

------
aymeric
I am working on [http://weekplan.net](http://weekplan.net) helping people
better manage their time.

------
ins429
[http://futbol-cards.com/](http://futbol-cards.com/) Search world cup player's
stats.

------
ankit84
two projects:

1\. Application Performance Monitoring: this shall help understand software's
runtime behavior, alerts, etc.

2\. Company Directory - A online software for Compnay HR: For now just a
proposal, soon to start as I see some people follow it :P
[https://github.com/ankitjaininfo/Darpan](https://github.com/ankitjaininfo/Darpan)

------
late2part
I'm working on a API derived observased triggered notification system for loan
status on prosper.com and lendingclub.com.

------
madprops
[https://github.com/madprops/lindora](https://github.com/madprops/lindora)

------
instakill
Still working at the marketing of
[http://www.mybema.com](http://www.mybema.com)

------
sesteel
I am creating a widget toolkit for Go on Linux. Fun times.
Http://github.com/sesteel/go-view

------
marxdeveloper
Just went live with my game homepage [http://mo.ee/](http://mo.ee/)

------
mafellows
iosleads.com and androidleads.net are the main projects right now.

Also have a few client projects I'm excited to announce this fall.

I'm also trying to buy a side project. If anyone has a project proposal SaaS
tool they're looking to unload (think proposals for freelance developers),
shoot me a message!

------
someotheridiot
LEGO + databases = A lot of fun :)

[http://rebrickable.com](http://rebrickable.com)

------
scotthtaylor
Currently working on: [http://www.peeky.co](http://www.peeky.co)

------
rok3
Finishing up documentation and some cleanup before release on a Go logging
library for LogEntries.

------
baken
I'm quantifying reflexivity in financial systems and building trading models
on top of it.

------
bosky101
very inspiring to see the breadth/scope of projects HN'ers are working on, but
i shouldn't be surprised.

i'm working on a kafka producer in erlang

[http://github.com/helpshift/ekaf](http://github.com/helpshift/ekaf)

------
kephra
My main sideproject is still w3dig, a domain specific language to describe the
semantics of web sites for a distributed and censor free search engine. Thats
my big cathedral, with the final goal to get rid of evil google.

Other side projects are Tibetan input for Qt, or detecting herons and
cormorants with OpenCV to shoot them with a water canon.

------
Vaanir
I'm working on making a JSON API for Tennis scores, as I couldn't find one!

~~~
baken
I'd be really interested in how this turns out!

------
swah
Chat app, I kid you not. But just deciding on the front-end stack at the
moment.

------
lutorm
Building a Zigbee weather station and digging a French drain around the house.

------
cfredmond
I'm working on a trading platform. Using Go + MongoDB.

------
shanth
A time table generation app in Haskell using Yesod :)

------
evertonfuller
A music discovery/streaming curated platform.

------
timtamboy63
Creating a subtractive synthesizer in Javascript

------
swayvil
I'm cultivating cosmic consciousness.

------
jimmaswell
An MMORPG, Legends of Equestria

------
dschiptsov
[http://karma-engineering.com/lab/wiki/Hybridr](http://karma-
engineering.com/lab/wiki/Hybridr)

[http://karma-engineering.com/lab/wiki/Implementation](http://karma-
engineering.com/lab/wiki/Implementation)

~~~
frou_dh
I like your taste 8)

------
miguelrochefort
I'm designing the future of communication.

A few related topics:

\- Semantic Web

\- Internet of Things

\- UI/UX

\- Knowledge Representation

\- Big Data

\- Smart Contracts

Evoluton of communication:

\- Facial emotions

\- Sign language

\- Verbal communication

\- Writing

\- Printing

\- Photography

\- Telephone

\- Radio

\- Television

\- Computers

\- Internet

\- Smartphones

\- ... <\- What I'm working on

~~~
supercoder
you seem like the kind of guy who'd be asking for someone to simply build the
future of communication for you , for only 50% of equity.

~~~
miguelrochefort
I don't get why people are reacting that way. I'm completely serious.

